# Las putas casas en los pueblos valen un huevo ¿que coño pasa?



## El Mercader (9 May 2022)

Llevo dos meses buscando alguna puta casa en algún pueblo perdido de montaña habitado por caga-corrales para relajarme cuando vengo los veranos a España. Pues es imposible encontrar nada decente que no baje de 150.000 pavos. Pero imposible: Todo son casas derroidas o gente que te quiere estafar.

Busco una casa que tenga al menos 100 metros cuadrados y algo de parcela (500M2 sería ideal) y que no esté en medio de algún secarral tipo La Sagra.

Joder, si es que aquí en la costa este de Estados Unidos, por esos precios, me puedo comprar una puta casa-paco-americana como esta con cuatro hectáreas de bosque para mi solo (y eso que en cinco años las casas han subido un 100%). Y en una casa Paco-Americana como esta, si quiero no veo a ningún vecino el resto de mi vida (y encima no hay ocupas).









230 Lackawaxen Road, Narrowsburg, NY 12764 | MLS #H6141190 | Zillow


230 Lackawaxen Road, Narrowsburg NY, is a Mobile / Manufactured home that contains 880 sq ft and was built in 1951.It contains 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms.This home last sold for $135,000 in October 2022. The Rent Zestimate for this Mobile / Manufactured is $1,699/mo, which has increased by...




www.zillow.com





¿Que mierdas pasa en España? Un país casi pobre pero en el que cualquier casa en el culo del mundo te vale una fortuna.

Joder, solo quiero pasar los veranos en mi país.


----------



## Padre_Karras (9 May 2022)

Creen que van a volver a la vida de antes y que te quieres montar una casa de turismo rural.


----------



## Guillotin (9 May 2022)

Pasa que tenemos un problema con la vivienda, pero las autoridades no lo quieren ver.


----------



## El Mercader (9 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Pasa que tenemos un problema con la vivienda, pero las autoridades no lo quieren ver.



Pero si es que no tiene sentido: Entiendo que un piso en Madrid o Barcelona te cueste un huevo porque todo cristo va a trabajar y a morir de infarto allí, pero ¿En un puto pueblo de, por ejemplo la Serranía baja de Cuenca (parte de la España vaciada)? ¿cómo es posible? ¡si es que son aldeas de 200 habitantes! ¿A quien cojones se lo van a vender?


----------



## nomelocreo (9 May 2022)

Para pasar los veranos alquila una casa rural de 5 estrellas y dejate de tontadas.....no vives en usalandia???? pues eso, mas barato y sin complicaciones de vida.


----------



## elchamaco.chamaco.3 (9 May 2022)

Aquí somos todos clase media y por eso vale todo un huevo. Nos es país para pobres américanos.


----------



## csainz (9 May 2022)

España quiere ser la florida de Europa. Compara los precios con esa zona.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (9 May 2022)

Sabes eso que se solía decir, que la gente no quiere campos? 
Pues eso va a cambiar


----------



## treblinca (9 May 2022)

Y los terrenos, tanto rústicos como edificables, lo mismo. Pero quien compra a esos precios.


----------



## Murray's (9 May 2022)

Porque tenemos una carestía de vida como la de EEUU, luxemburg o suiza, somos ya un pais caro, pero eso si, con desempleo y salarios de Sudamérica o África y de ahi que los bienes sean caros...


----------



## Avila256 (9 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Llevo dos meses buscando alguna puta casa en algún pueblo perdido de montaña habitado por caga-corrales para relajarme cuando vengo los veranos a España. Pues es imposible encontrar nada decente que no baje de 150.000 pavos. Pero imposible: Todo son casas derroidas o gente que te quiere estafar.
> 
> Busco una casa que tenga al menos 100 metros cuadrados y algo de parcela (500M2 sería ideal) y que no esté en medio de algún secarral tipo La Sagra.
> 
> ...



La ley de la oferta y la demanda.

Todo dios sabe que va a pasar y se van de las ciudades.


----------



## El Mercader (9 May 2022)

nomelocreo dijo:


> Para pasar los veranos alquila una casa rural de 5 estrellas y dejate de tontadas.....no vives en usalandia???? pues eso, mas barato y sin complicaciones de vida.



Si al final voy a tener que hacer eso, pero me hacía ilusión tener una casa en España y que mis padres, mi hermano y mis amigos también la usaran.
Me gusta España.

Qué puta mierda.


----------



## El Mercader (9 May 2022)

csainz dijo:


> España quiere ser la florida de Europa. Compara los precios con esa zona.



Pero no hablo de la costa (eso ya ni mirarlo) hablo de un puto pueblo de caga-corrales a tres horas de Madrid, Barcelona o Valencia. Pueblos donde no hay nada: Ni bar, ni autobús, ni tiendas. Solo tranquilidad y conejos.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (9 May 2022)

Los fobdos buitres han acabado con los pueblos baratos

Disfruta la democracia masona


----------



## Digamelon (9 May 2022)

He leído "Las putas en las casas de los pueblos valen un huevo"


----------



## Murray's (9 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Pasa que tenemos un problema con la vivienda, pero las autoridades no lo quieren ver.




Que yo sepa la vivienda atiende a lo que en economía se entiende como.la ley de la oferta y demanda, los politicos y autoridades poco tienen que ver aqui eh

si en un pueblo perdido en la montaña hay casas por 150.000€ es porque hay gente que ya ha comprado alguna casa similar y ha pagado ese precio.


----------



## thanos2 (9 May 2022)

En los pueblos más derroidos y más llenos de moros y rumanos de España te piden 15000 euros por una casa de pueblo que tiene pis de rata que se está comiendo las paredes y los cimientos, y te ocultan que el tejado hay que rehacerlo entero, que hay un muro que posiblemente haya que reforzar si no quieres declarar ruina en un año, y que todo eso te puede costar 10 veces lo pagado. 

Y aun así se ofenden cuando les dices que mejor lo tiren.


----------



## El Mercader (9 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Que yo sepa la vivienda atiende a lo que en economía se entiende como.la ley de la oferta y demanda, los politicos y autoridades poco tienen que ver aqui eh
> 
> si en un pueblo perdido en la montaña hay casas por 150.000€ es porque hay gente que ya ha comprado alguna casa similar y ha pagado ese precio.



Con el puto Covid la gente ha perdido el culo por comprarse una casa en el campo (y hacen bien).


----------



## Honkytonk Man (9 May 2022)

Fácil. Yo te lo explico. A los paisanos no les hace falta el dinero, cobran sus 800 pavetes de pensión, multiplicado por dos, y no gastan ni 400, porque ni calefacción ponen, sólo el agua, la luz y el teléfono (obviamente no tienen Internet, salvo que sea gente joven, pero me refiero a viejos). Y ni comida compran, porque comen lo que da la tierra, como Rambo, como mucho se gastarán 40 pavos a la semana el matrimonio en comida.

Así que cualquier pareja de abuelos con 78 años tiene 200 mil euros en el banco. Repito, no les hace falta el dinero y prefieren que la casa que les sobra se caiga a cachos antes que "regalarla". Es la mentalidad en los pueblos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (9 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pero si es que no tiene sentido: Entiendo que un piso en Madrid o Barcelona te cueste un huevo porque todo cristo va a trabajar y a morir de infarto allí, pero ¿En un puto pueblo de, por ejemplo la Serranía baja de Cuenca (parte de la España vaciada)? ¿cómo es posible? ¡si es que son aldeas de 200 habitantes! ¿A quien cojones se lo van a vender?



Hay casas decentes y mejores que esa que pones de la costa este americana (que por cierto parece una chabola en lugar de una casa), en muchos pueblos de España por mucho menos de 150 mil euros.
Es que vamos, no sé por qué te montas esas películas.

Aquí tienes una en La Felguera por 50 mil euros.



https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/96905445/?xtmc=1_1_casa-rural-en-asturias&xtcr=0



Otra, también en Langreo por 69 mil euros.



https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/26519301/?xtmc=1_1_casa-rural-en-asturias&xtcr=30


----------



## restaurantes (9 May 2022)

En España no existe mercado de segunda mano. Pero para nada. La gente prefiere tener "lo que sea" hasta una puta tele de tubo 2 años a la venta en Wallapop que venderla por lo que vale, es decir, una puta mierda.
Y con los pisos, casas y demás pasa lo mismo. Da igual que la casa este en una aldea abandonada. Menos de 100k imposible.
Luego te ves los programas esos Usanos de subastas o los hermanos eses que reforman casas y fliplas al escuchar cosas como estas.
"Esta casa lleva 6 meses a la venta, eso significa que el precio esta fuera de mercado... etc etc". Aqui imposible.
Conozco un caso de primera mano. 10 años el chalet a la venta. Medio millón pedía. Al final se moría de cáncer y para no joder con la herencia a los hijos no le quedo otra que vender. 200k después de 10 años.
La gente en este pais no quiere vender nada. Solo pegar el pelotazo y punto. Eso si, sin invertir un duro.


----------



## El Mercader (9 May 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> En los pueblos más derroidos y más llenos de moros y rumanos de España te piden *15000 euros por una casa de pueblo que tiene pis de rata* que se está comiendo las paredes y los cimientos, y te ocultan que el tejado hay que rehacerlo entero, que hay un muro que posiblemente haya que reforzar si no quieres declarar ruina en un año, y que todo eso te puede costar 10 veces lo pagado.
> 
> Y aun así se ofenden cuando les dices que mejor lo tiren.



Literal: Acabo de hablar con un tío que vendía una casa por 70.000 pavos (sin calefacción) en un pueblo de Cuenca de 200 habitantes a dos horas de Valencia.
En un principio era una muy buena oferta: 130 metros cuadrados, vistas a una montaña, garaje y un mini-jardín de unos 50 metros cuadrados

Bueno, pues me ha pasado más fotos de la casa y he visto que como mínimo hay que enfoscar toda la fachada, reforzar vigas, tirar todo el tejado y sanear todos los muros.

Le he echado así a ojo unos 60.000 o 70.000 pavos de reforma... Y el tío me dice: Pero joder, tiene muy buenas vistas


----------



## El Mercader (9 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Hay casas decentes y mejores que esa que pones de la costa este americana (que por cierto parece una chabola en lugar de una casa), en muchos pueblos de España por mucho menos de 150 mil euros.
> Es que vamos, no sé por qué te montas esas películas.



Bueno, pues estoy abierto a que me hagas una oferta: Casa en condiciones en pueblo de montaña, con jardín y por menos de 150.000 pavos.
Al menos la chabola que te he puesto tiene cinco hectáreas de bosque.


----------



## Minsky Moment (9 May 2022)

Tranquilo, ya pincharán. Están a puntito.


----------



## Guillotin (9 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Que yo sepa la vivienda atiende a lo que en economía se entiende como.la ley de la oferta y demanda, los politicos y autoridades poco tienen que ver aqui eh
> 
> si en un pueblo perdido en la montaña hay casas por 150.000€ es porque hay gente que ya ha comprado alguna casa similar y ha pagado ese precio.



Ya, todo eso lo he oído antes, junto a lo del valor añadido, el sacrificio y la cultura del esfuerzo, eso ya me lo se.


----------



## Skywalker22 (9 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Bueno, pues estoy abierto a que me hagas una oferta: Casa en condiciones en pueblo de montaña, con jardín y por menos de 150.000 pavos.
> Al menos la chabola que te he puesto tiene cinco hectáreas de bosque.



Ya te he puesto dos más arriba por menos de la mitad de 150 mil euros.


----------



## El Mercader (9 May 2022)

Esto es insostenible para España: Al final soy un emigrante que quería hacer una inversión en mi país: Que le den por culo.
Por 150.000 pavos que compro un chalecito en la playa (República dominicana) o una cabaña de esas americanas con mi propio bosque en la costa este de Estados Unidos.


----------



## Murray's (9 May 2022)

Hay casas en USA desde $8000

Muchas desde $30000 para entrar a vivir

En España hay algo a ese precio aunque sea a refornar?

España es una broma

Bueno mejor una pesadilla


----------



## Jasa (9 May 2022)

Todas las casas de pueblos están derroidas o están ocupadas, elige una para tirar y ponla a tu gusto


----------



## Alcazar (9 May 2022)

Vivir en EEUU y comprarte una casa en España con la intención de usarla solo un mes al año es endeudarte para dar techo a un okupa.


----------



## MellomBakkarOgBerg (9 May 2022)

"Ejj que lo mio vale mucho que esta era la casa del doctor del pueblo y la Matilde aquí tuvo a mis 7 hijos", como bien dices, es acojonante, cada día muere más el mundo rural pero al ser un mercado ilíquido los precios son de pura fantasía y pajas mentales del vendedor con ligero retraso mental, que es cierto que la tierra vale algo en sí, pero en muchos casos está infladísimo.

Hay pueblos que pierden una autentica salvajada de habitantes por año mientras que los precios suben inversamente. Hay que esperar en estos casos a que venda alguien que esté loco por deshacerse de la propiedad, cuando está a precio razonable los anuncios duran muy poco.

Mucha gente no se da cuenta que son los principales causantes de que sus pueblos de 30-200 habitantes estén muriendo, y lloran por ello, que si el mundo rural, que si estos jovenes, que si el campo chaval, pero.... "Y que hay de lo mio?? Esto vale mucho chaval" juas...


----------



## El Mercader (9 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Hay casas decentes y mejores que esa que pones de la costa este americana (que por cierto parece una chabola en lugar de una casa), en muchos pueblos de España por mucho menos de 150 mil euros.
> Es que vamos, no sé por qué te montas esas películas.
> 
> Aquí tienes una en La Felguera por 50 mil euros.
> ...



La primera tiene los suelos hechos una puta mierda y tejados de uralita (que están prohibidos y hay que quitar y procesar convenientemente ya que contienen asbestos). También veo techos de uralita tirados por el jardín.

La segunda sin duda está mucho mejor, pero habrá que ver como tiene el tejado... y lo más importante: ¿Es una casa legal? Porque ya he llamado a dos sitios y después de hablar me han dicho que "están construidas en suelo rústico" (por eso me he quejado en el hilo de la gente que te quiere estafar).
Que no te pongan el certificado energético ya es para sospechar.

Aparte que la montaña asturiana es la muerte en vida: Lluvia las 24 horas al día. Te acaba saliendo musgo hasta de debajo del sobaco. Y lo de que pase el tren por la puerta de tu casa debe de ser muy divertido


----------



## El Mercader (9 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Vivir en EEUU y comprarte una casa en España con la intención de usarla solo un mes al año es endeudarte para dar techo a un okupa.



Eso es una de las cosas que también he pensado.


----------



## Estandi (9 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Llevo dos meses buscando alguna puta casa en algún pueblo perdido de montaña habitado por caga-corrales para relajarme cuando vengo los veranos a España. Pues es imposible encontrar nada decente que no baje de 150.000 pavos. Pero imposible: Todo son casas derroidas o gente que te quiere estafar.
> 
> Busco una casa que tenga al menos 100 metros cuadrados y algo de parcela (500M2 sería ideal) y que no esté en medio de algún secarral tipo La Sagra.
> 
> ...



Para empezar por 500m2 no vas a encontrar terrenos rurales XD, lo mínimo (creo que ya es en toda españa) son 10.000 si es de regadío y 25.000 si es de secano.
¿Por qué no buscas una finca urbana de 500m2 y clavas una casa prefabricada? seguramente las calidades serán hasta mejores de lo que puedas encontrar por ahí de ladrillo y no creo que notes mucha diferencia con las casas de paja de eua jaj


----------



## Tzadik (9 May 2022)

No entendéis la mentalidad de pueblo Paco medio español. 


La gente de los pueblos/aldeas muy pequeñas no suelen tener deudas, no tienen necesidades y si venden algo lo hacen por lo que ELLOS CREEN QUE VALE sin importarles una mierda el mercado.... antes lo mandan a DEMOLER que malvender algo para que otro se aproveche.


Si tienes suerte cuando fallezcan los viejos igual algún urbanita te lo vende a precio putas....


----------



## Skywalker22 (9 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Hay casas en USA desde $8000
> 
> Muchas desde $30000 para entrar a vivir
> 
> ...



Para empezar, dudo mucho que en USA haya casas por 30 mil euros pare entrar a vivir.
Lo dudo porque la vivienda en USA es carísima.


----------



## Murray's (9 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Vivir en EEUU y comprarte una casa en España con la intención de usarla solo un mes al año es endeudarte para dar techo a un okupa.



En los 90 si habian casas de pueblo por 10000€ o 20000€ sin buscar mucho. Chaletes por 60000€ con su piscina

La vivienda en España es un gravísimo problema

Los ocupas es la consecuencia de ese problema y que nadie pone solución salvo seas ugt, un politico o alguien castuzo que tenga un nivel como.para movilizar a la policia y te desocupen

Tenemos casas a precio de EEUU o más caro es tremendo...


----------



## Guillotin (9 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Hay casas en USA desde $8000
> 
> Muchas desde $30000 para entrar a vivir
> 
> ...



Como bien ha dicho antes, es el libre mercado, la oferta y la demanda.


----------



## El Mercader (9 May 2022)

Estandi dijo:


> Para empezar por 500m2 no vas a encontrar terrenos rurales XD, lo mínimo (creo que ya es en toda españa) son 10.000 si es de regadío y 25.000 si es de secano.
> ¿Por qué no buscas una finca urbana de 500m2 y clavas una casa prefabricada? seguramente las calidades serán hasta mejores de lo que puedas encontrar por ahí de ladrillo y no creo que notes mucha diferencia con las casas de paja de eua jaj



Buff, lo de la casa prefabricada me tira para atrás. Seguro que llego un día y me encuentro un par de rumanos remolcándola.


----------



## la_trotona (9 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Llevo dos meses buscando alguna puta casa en algún pueblo perdido de montaña habitado por caga-corrales para relajarme cuando vengo los veranos a España. Pues es imposible encontrar nada decente que no baje de 150.000 pavos. Pero imposible: Todo son casas derroidas o gente que te quiere estafar.
> 
> Busco una casa que tenga al menos 100 metros cuadrados y algo de parcela (500M2 sería ideal) y que no esté en medio de algún secarral tipo La Sagra.
> 
> ...



Pasa que los vecinos piensan que tienen oro, aunque cada vez hay menos gente en sus pueblos, pero da igual, lo suyo vale mucho. Hasta que no necesiten el dinero de verdad, no se avendrán a razons.


----------



## la_trotona (9 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pero si es que no tiene sentido: Entiendo que un piso en Madrid o Barcelona te cueste un huevo porque todo cristo va a trabajar y a morir de infarto allí, pero ¿En un puto pueblo de, por ejemplo la Serranía baja de Cuenca (parte de la España vaciada)? ¿cómo es posible? ¡si es que son aldeas de 200 habitantes! ¿A quien cojones se lo van a vender?



Y luego se quejan de que no hay gente en la España vaciada, vaya banda de sinvergüenzas, si quieren que se llene, que pongan precios decentes.


----------



## bambum (9 May 2022)

https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/96784913/



Pueblo con todos los servicios y al lado de una estación de esquí


----------



## Proto (9 May 2022)

Busca en laponia ibérica, allí si son baratas.


----------



## Macabrón (10 May 2022)

Pueblo de mis Padres, Argamasilla de Calatrava (Ciudad Real), se vende todo el pueblo, casa de 300 metros en buen estado con pozo propio, dos patios, hay quizás que gastarse 30.000 euros en techo y paredes, a 5 minutos del centro, pueblo 6700 habitantes a 5 kms de Puertollano, año 1955 pero repito en buen estado, habitada hasta hoy, para nada una ruina, sólo un poco vieja pero con esa guita la dejas de lujo, NADIE TE DA MÁS DE 50.000 por ella. Paredes de fachada de piedra, y no está nada mal.


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

bambum dijo:


> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/96784913/
> 
> 
> 
> Pueblo con todos los servicios y al lado de una estación de esquí



Joder, 137.000 pavos y para un piso "horizontal" pared a pared con dos vecinos. Lo que te digo: Se han vuelto locos.


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Busca en laponia ibérica, allí si son baratas.



Ahí es donde estoy buscando y estoy flipando.


----------



## la_trotona (10 May 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Los fobdos buitres han acabado con los pueblos baratos
> 
> Disfruta la democracia masona



Pero, ¿Qué fondos buitre? Si la immensa mayoría pertenecen a vecinos de toda la vida o herederos, aunque supongo que te falta el ironic-mode off, para demostrar que aquí todo el mundo va de listo y piensa qu elo suyo vale oro.


----------



## Estandi (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Buff, lo de la casa prefabricada me tira para atrás. Seguro que llego un día y me encuentro un par de rumanos remolcándola.



Pues por ese presupuesto no creo que encuentres nada decente.


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> Pueblo de mis Padres, Argamasilla de Calatrava (Ciudad Real), se vende todo el pueblo, casa de 300 metros en buen estado con pozo propio, dos patios, hay quizás que gastarse 30.000 euros en techo y paredes, a 5 minutos del centro, pueblo 6700 habitantes a 5 kms de Puertollano, año 1955 pero repito en buen estado, habitada hasta hoy, para nada una ruina, sólo un poco vieja pero con esa guita la dejas de lujo, NADIE TE DA MÁS DE 50.000 por ella. Paredes de fachada de piedra, y no está nada mal.



Hombre es que, con todos los respetos, estás hablando de un secarral en medio de la nada. Es decir: Una especie de La Sagra estilo Ciudad Real.
Y con todo y con eso hablas de 50.000 pavos de casa + 30.000 de reforma.
Yo estaba buscando en algún pueblo de montaña en la España vacía. Si tengo que irme a Puertollano en verano me corto las venas...


----------



## Skywalker22 (10 May 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> Pueblo de mis Padres, Argamasilla de Calatrava (Ciudad Real), se vende todo el pueblo, casa de 300 metros en buen estado con pozo propio, dos patios, hay quizás que gastarse 30.000 euros en techo y paredes, a 5 minutos del centro, pueblo 6700 habitantes a 5 kms de Puertollano, año 1955 pero repito en buen estado, habitada hasta hoy, para nada una ruina, sólo un poco vieja pero con esa guita la dejas de lujo, NADIE TE DA MÁS DE 50.000 por ella. Paredes de fachada de piedra, y no está nada mal.



Aquí una de 35 mil euros. Nueva.
Es pequeña, eso sí. Provincia de León.


https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/96592064/


----------



## djun (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esto es insostenible para España: Al final soy un inmigrante que quería hacer una inversión en España: Que le den por culo.
> Por 150.000 pavos que compro un chalecito en la playa (República dominicana) o una cabaña de esas americanas con mi propio bosque en la costa este de Estados Unidos.



Hay que mirarlo bien, en EEUU creo que se paga un impuesto anual equivalente al IBI de unos 5 mil o 7 mil, fácilmente.


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

djun dijo:


> Hay que mirarlo bien, en EEUU creo que se paga un impuesto anual equivalente al IBI de unos 5 mil o 7 mil, fácilmente.



Si eso es verdad: El IBI aquí es la puta locura (pero los sueldos también).


----------



## davitin (10 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Pasa que tenemos un problema con la vivienda, pero las autoridades no lo quieren ver.



Y qué quieres que hagan las "autoridades"? Expropiar casas para dártelas a ti? Obligar a los dueños a venderlas por cuatro duros?


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Aquí una de 35 mil euros. Nueva.
> Es pequeña, eso sí. Provincia de León.
> 
> 
> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/96592064/



Hombre, es dimituna, la parcela tambien, pero el precio está muy bien. Habría que ver si el legal, ya que parece un "pegote" añadido a otra casa ya existente (la que hay detrás).


----------



## Alcazar (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Eso es una de las cosas que también he pensado.



Yo conozco a unos emigrantes en Australia que solo venían cada 3 o 5 años, y les gustaba tener su casita porque echaban temporadas largas. Se la okupo un sobrino porrero sin que se dieran cuenta para hacerla su particular club social, y allí pasó de todo, fiestas salvajes, incendios y hasta un muerto de sobredosis.


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Yo conozco a unos emigrantes en Australia que solo venían cada 3 o 5 años, y les gustaba tener su casita porque echaban temporadas largas. Se la okupo un sobrino porrero sin que se dieran cuenta para hacerla su particular club social, y allí pasó de todo, fiestas salvajes, incendios y hasta un muerto de sobredosis.



Joder, yo soy el dueño y le meto fuego a la casa antes de que el puto sobrino me la ocupe.


----------



## Tiresias (10 May 2022)

España es el país más rico del mundo, al menos la gente vive como si lo fuera.


----------



## moromierda (10 May 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> He leído "Las putas en las casas de los pueblos valen un huevo"


----------



## Guillotin (10 May 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Y qué quieres que hagan las "autoridades"? Expropiar casas para dártelas a ti? Obligar a los dueños a venderlas por cuatro duros?



A lo mejor no tenían que haber dado ni una peseta a los hipotecados.
¿Qué locura es esa de la desgravación por la compra de vivienda?
Quizás no tenían que haber eliminado la legislación franquista sobre los alquileres.
Tal vez tenían que haber atado en corto a la compra de vivienda por parte de extranjeros, como hacen en mucho países del mundo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (10 May 2022)

Aquí otra por 35 000 euros en Cervera de Pisuerga, Palencia.



https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/1607003/


----------



## Skywalker22 (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hombre, es dimituna, la parcela tambien, pero el precio está muy bien. Habría que ver si el legal, ya que parece un "pegote" añadido a otra casa ya existente (la que hay detrás).



Pues si quieres algo más grande, aquí tienes una en Cervera de Pisuerga.
Por el mismo precio, 35 000 euros.



https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/1607003/


----------



## djun (10 May 2022)

Aquí podría estar bien. Se trata de comprarlo por 30, negociando, y luego a ver si se puede demoler y reconstruir algo decente por 100 mil. 



https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/96769115/


----------



## unaburbu (10 May 2022)

Te confirmo que es así, sobre todo en los cinturones cercanos a los agujeros negros de Madrid y grandes ciudades.

Donde compré mi casa prepper hace ya 5 años aprox. sigo de cerca en idealista cada mes lo que hay cercano por curiosidad y ver terrenos (ya conseguí uno cercano y lo tengo vallado). Pues no queda NADA DECENTE. Sólo pisos en pequeños pueblos cercanos o casas derroidas (o decentes incluso) pero sin terreno ni un mísero patio.

Cualquier casa con un mínimo de terreno ya no queda. En la aldea perteneciente al pueblo donde tengo la casa, vendían antes de la pandemia unos 3 terrenos urbanizables de unos 300m2 por 20-30k. Pues ya no queda ninguno y en 2 han cascado sendas casas prefabricadas.

Mi acojone viene de la casa pegada a la mía que la pusieron en venta hace pocos meses y ya no aparece en idealista. Me extraña que la hayan vendido porque eran 120k y, vale que tenía la cubierta cambiada de hace 10 años, pero por dentro necesita meter 60k pavos mínimos de reforma. Y encima esa sólo tiene un patio claustrofóbico de mierda. Si han vendido eso por esa pasta, se confirma que no hay oferta ya de nada a 1h-1h30min de la capital.


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Aquí otra por 35 000 euros en Cervera de Pisuerga, Palencia.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/1607003/



Muy bien de precio, pero es lo que digo: Imposible encontrar algo así con parcela de 500 metros cuadrados. Es decir: Si te compras una casa de veraneo en el pueblo y no tienes terreno para tomarte una cerveza con tu familia ¿para que la quieres?

Al final o pagas 150 mil pavos o resulta que no tiene terreno, o está en un secarral, o rodeado de gitanos, o está construido en terreno rural (a riesgo de que te la tiren) etc.


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

djun dijo:


> Aquí podría estar bien. Se trata de comprarlo por 30, negociando, y luego a ver si se puede demoler y reconstruir algo decente por 100 mil.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/96769115/



Eso es un secarral, macho. Busco irme de veraneo, no hacer una penitencia.


----------



## Skywalker22 (10 May 2022)

Otra por 35 mil euros. Esta en Villota del Páramo. Reformada, más de 80 m2.



https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/96693056/


----------



## Josant2022 (10 May 2022)

Sinceramente creo que buscas mal. Yo me compre la mia 120 metros más 300 de patio por 80.000 € hace 4 años, con solo 7 años de construcción y amueblada. Y ahora mismo hay adosados en venta con 110 metros por 75.000 €. Pueblo de los montes de Toledo de 400 habitantes.


----------



## Guillotin (10 May 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Y qué quieres que hagan las "autoridades"? Expropiar casas para dártelas a ti? Obligar a los dueños a venderlas por cuatro duros?



Perdona que te he contestado en pasado, ahora en el presente no creo que puedan hacer nada, ni para bien ni para mal.
Podrían hacer un parque de viviendas públicas, pero de verdad, como lo tienen en los países serios, no como la que nos metieron aquí.
Pero ahora lo que está claro es que tenemos un problema, porque vivimos en sociedad y para mucha gente, para muchísima gente los precios son inaccesibles.

No me contestes que en Villatobas de Abajo hay casas muy baratas, ya lo se, pero con el hospital más cercano a dos horas de distancia y sin conexión a internet, de momento no me interesa ni a mi ni a nadie que tenga que remar.


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Te confirmo que es así, sobre todo en los cinturones cercanos a los agujeros negros de Madrid y grandes ciudades.
> 
> Donde compré mi casa prepper hace ya 5 años aprox. sigo de cerca en idealista cada mes lo que hay cercano por curiosidad y ver terrenos (ya conseguí uno cercano y lo tengo vallado). Pues no queda NADA DECENTE. Sólo pisos en pequeños pueblos cercanos o casas derroidas (o decentes incluso) pero sin terreno ni un mísero patio.
> 
> ...



A hora y media de Madrid no existe nada con terreno decente por menos de 120-150 mil pavos. Solo quedan chalets perdidos (muy, muy lejos de vecinos) que no pueden vender porque la peña sabe que te va a entrar algún Búlgaro a desvalijarte día sí y día también. y con todo y con eso no bajan de 100 mil.

Si buscas una casa en un pueblo de montaña (tipo Montes Universales), con un terreno de mas de 100m2 no encuentras nada (y ojo que he estado buscando en la España vacía). Está todo vendido. Es acojonante.


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Sinceramente creo que buscas mal. Yo me compre la mia 120 metros más 300 de patio por 80.000 € hace 4 años, con solo 7 años de construcción y amueblada. Y ahora mismo hay adosados en venta con 110 metros por 75.000 €. Pueblo de los montes de Toledo de 400 habitantes.



Tú lo has dicho: Hace cuatro años. Antes del Covid.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (10 May 2022)

Avila256 dijo:


> La ley de la oferta y la demanda.
> 
> Todo dios sabe que va a pasar y se van de las ciudades.



Exaaaactooooooo!!

Y el que no haya comprado rústico y discreto ha "hecho tarde".

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## unaburbu (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A hora y media de Madrid no existe nada con terreno decente por menos de 120-150 mil pavos. Solo quedan chalets perdidos (muy, muy lejos de vecinos) que no pueden vender porque la peña sabe que te va a entrar algún Búlgaro a desvalijarte día sí y día también. y con todo y con eso no bajan de 100 mil.
> 
> Si buscas una casa en un pueblo de montaña (tipo Montes de Toledo), con un terreno de mas de 100m2 no encuentras nada (y ojo que he estado buscando en la España vacía). Está todo vendido. Es acojonante.



La zona que yo te comento es el sur de Segovia tirando hacia Soria/Guadalajara. No hay nada. Y, como ya he dicho, llevo unos años haciendo seguimiento viendo cómo vuela todo. Es zona fría, eso sí. Pero para el verano es perfecta. Y más cuando la casa es de adobe que fuera puede hacer (como en la ola de calor del año pasado) 34C y dentro 22C.


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Perdona que te he contestado en pasado, ahora en el presente no creo que puedan hacer nada, ni para bien ni para mal.
> Podrían hacer un parque de viviendas públicas, pero de verdad, como lo tienen en los países serios, no como la que nos metieron aquí.
> Pero ahora lo que está claro es que tenemos un problema, porque vivimos en sociedad y para mucha gente, para muchísima gente los precios son inaccesibles.
> 
> No me contestes que en Villatobas de Abajo hay casas muy baratas, ya lo se, pero con el hospital más cercano a dos horas de distancia y sin conexión a internet, de momento no me interesa ni a mi ni a nadie que tenga que remar.



La clave es el agua: Si buscas una casa de pueblo en una zona con agua (que haya ríos, lagos, etc) date por jodido (a no ser que te metas en la montaña Austuriana. Y ni con esas) Por que en los secarrales de Jaén, Ciudad Real o Albacete aún hay cosas muy baratas.. pero ¿que coño haces allí?


----------



## Josant2022 (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tú lo has dicho: Hace cuatro años. Antes del Covid.



Que ahora mismo hay adosados por 75.000€.

Metete en idealista en Navalmorales, Navalucillos, Robledo del mazo, Navahermosa,…y lo encuentras.Y si quieres campo a 6.000 € los 10.000 metros cuadrados todo el que quieras.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pero no hablo de la costa (eso ya ni mirarlo) hablo de un puto pueblo de caga-corrales a tres horas de Madrid, Barcelona o Valencia. Pueblos donde no hay nada: Ni bar, ni autobús, ni tiendas. Solo tranquilidad y conejos.



Por eso te piden tanto.

Siempre tendrás las 3.000 viviendas de Sevilla.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> La zona que yo te comento es el sur de Segovia tirando hacia Soria/Guadalajara. No hay nada. Y, como ya he dicho, llevo unos años haciendo seguimiento viendo cómo vuela todo. Es zona fría, eso sí. Pero para el verano es perfecta. Y más cuando la casa es de adobe que fuera puede hacer (como en la ola de calor del año pasado) 34C y dentro 22C.



Si, tambien he buscado en la zona sur de Soria y nada de nada. Acojonante. Da miedo.


----------



## mmmarisa (10 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Aquí otra por 35 000 euros en Cervera de Pisuerga, Palencia.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/1607003/



Ahí dice que el precio es por cada vivienda. Sí te fijas bien son 4


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Que ahora mismo hay adosados por 75.000€.
> 
> Metete en idealista en Navalmorales, Navalucillos, Robledo del mazo, Navahermosa,…y lo encuentras.Y si quieres campo a 6.000 € los 10.000 metros cuadrados todo el que quieras.



Que si coño, que lo sé. Pero ya he dicho que hay casas baratas en LOS PUTOS SECARRALES. No hay nada barato en zonas de montaña o en zonas con agua.


----------



## SaRmY (10 May 2022)

@Hic Svnt Leones, yo te invoco en esos temas de crónicas tapayoguristas, para ver si les encuentras algún casoplón por menos de 120k en un pueblo perdido a nuestro burbujista @El Mercader.


----------



## mmmarisa (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si, tambien he buscado en la zona sur de Soria y nada de nada. Acojonante. Da miedo.



Yo te viendo la mía, adosado por 30.000€, 153 metros cuadrados construidos.. dentro del casco antiguo del pueblo. El lado del castillo y construida en ladera de montaña


----------



## Josant2022 (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Que si coño, que lo sé. Pero ya he dicho que hay casas baratas en LOS PUTOS SECARRALES. No hay nada barato en zonas de montaña o en zonas con agua.



Que los montes de Toledo son montañas, no son secarrales.


----------



## Captain Julius (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La clave es el agua: Si buscas una casa de pueblo en una zona con agua (que haya ríos, lagos, etc) date por jodido (a no ser que te metas en la montaña Austuriana. Y ni con esas) Por que en los secarrales de Jaén, Ciudad Real o Albacete aún hay cosas muy baratas.. pero ¿que coño haces allí?



En los secarrales de Jaén ,como tú dices, nacen dos ríos; el Segura y el Guadalquivir. Me da a mi que, aunque tienes razón en que los precios son asfixiantes, no terminas de buscar bien.


----------



## Skywalker22 (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Muy bien de precio, pero es lo que digo: Imposible encontrar algo así con parcela de 500 metros cuadrados. Es decir: Si te compras una casa de veraneo en el pueblo y no tienes terreno para tomarte una cerveza con tu familia ¿para que la quieres?
> 
> Al final o pagas 150 mil pavos o resulta que no tiene terreno, o está en un secarral, o rodeado de gitanos, o está construido en terreno rural (a riesgo de que te la tiren) etc.



Las hay por menos de 150 mil euros con terreno.
No seas vago y busca un poco.

Una por 80 mil euros con un montón de terreno. Creo que está en Asturias.



https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/91022274/


----------



## Josant2022 (10 May 2022)

Para que no tengas ni que reformar 



https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/97325248/


----------



## djun (10 May 2022)

Esta por 190, negociando quizás 170.
Es cara pero esta chula.


----------



## Skywalker22 (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Que si coño, que lo sé. Pero ya he dicho que hay casas baratas en LOS PUTOS SECARRALES. No hay nada barato en zonas de montaña o en zonas con agua.



Sí, en Asturias hay casas asequibles.

Otra por 80 mil euros, con terreno.



https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/37087384/


----------



## dadaw (10 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> A lo mejor no tenían que haber dado ni una peseta a los hipotecados.
> ¿Qué locura es esa de la desgravación por la compra de vivienda?
> Quizás no tenían que haber eliminado la legislación franquista sobre los alquileres.
> Tal vez tenían que haber atado en corto a la compra de vivienda por parte de extranjeros, como hacen en mucho países del mundo.



esshhh que eshooo eshhh de comuniisshhhhtashhhh te diran


----------



## djun (10 May 2022)

Esta es espectacular por 99. Creo que ya estará vendida.


----------



## Arthas98 (10 May 2022)

Porque en España las casas no suelen venir con terreno incluido a su alrededor y si lo hace no es una casa normal de pueblo que vale 25000€ es una finca, caserío o cómo lo quieras llamar. Por eso no encuentras nada.


----------



## Bizarroff (10 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Para que no tengas ni que reformar
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/97325248/



La Paco-toalla que no falte:


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esto es insostenible para España: Al final* soy un inmigrante que quería hacer una inversión en España*: Que le den por culo.
> Por 150.000 pavos que compro un chalecito en la playa (República dominicana) o una cabaña de esas americanas con mi propio bosque en la costa este de Estados Unidos.



Inmi que quiere invertir en Ejpaña, pa tener derecho a un permiso de residencia, debe asumir que la cosa no le saldrá barata. 









Los extranjeros compran más viviendas en España que nunca


El sector inmobiliario en España ha dejado atrás el parón que supuso la pandemia con un relanzamiento de ventas de compradores internacionales.




gdempresa.gesdocument.com




*Los extranjeros compran más viviendas en España que nunca*


----------



## corto maltes (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Llevo dos meses buscando alguna puta casa en algún pueblo perdido de montaña habitado por caga-corrales para relajarme cuando vengo los veranos a España. Pues es imposible encontrar nada decente que no baje de 150.000 pavos. Pero imposible: Todo son casas derroidas o gente que te quiere estafar.
> 
> Busco una casa que tenga al menos 100 metros cuadrados y algo de parcela (500M2 sería ideal) y que no esté en medio de algún secarral tipo La Sagra.
> 
> ...



los viejos no necesitan vender..


----------



## Piotr (10 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Sí, en Asturias hay casas asequibles.
> 
> Otra por 80 mil euros, con terreno.
> 
> ...



80.000€ eso??? Jajajaja


Ese chamizo en un pueblo semiabandonado no vale ni 25.000€ me da igual que el dueño se haya gastado más , haber invertido en algo mejor..

Pero en España ya se sabe, si no lo vendo le subo el precio.


----------



## usuario baneado (10 May 2022)

Da igual,lo he heredao y el ibi es irrisorio.


----------



## Critikalspanish (10 May 2022)

Si la moza roza y goza pronto la verás en tu choza.


----------



## AdrianL (10 May 2022)

estipulación atunística?


----------



## AdrianL (10 May 2022)

me voy a ligar con elonmusk , twitter


----------



## AdrianL (10 May 2022)

latún en el bote


----------



## AdrianL (10 May 2022)

b2m te condeno a la ahorca empresarial


----------



## Vulcan86 (10 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Hay casas decentes y mejores que esa que pones de la costa este americana (que por cierto parece una chabola en lugar de una casa), en muchos pueblos de España por mucho menos de 150 mil euros.
> Es que vamos, no sé por qué te montas esas películas.
> 
> Aquí tienes una en La Felguera por 50 mil euros.
> ...





Deberían de pagarte a ti por vivir en la felguera


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Inmi que quiere invertir en Ejpaña, pa tener derecho a un permiso de residencia, debe asumir que la cosa no le saldrá barata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver, tonto de los huevos, el único ínmi que hay aquí es el moro que se folla a tu puta madre.
Yo nací hace cincuenta años en Madrid y he estado viviendo en Madrid cuarenta y cinco años. A mi no me vengas con gilipolleces de "inmis".
Son "inmi" pero en Estados Unidos (país en el que llevo cinco años).


----------



## AdrianL (10 May 2022)

pasen y vean en sin palomitas.com
*Estrenos de cine y Ultimas peliculas

youtube y el zorpazo del destino
próximamente en:
Unos reptilianos diduvitativos han comentado chascarrillos usa en sevilla*


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Las hay por menos de 150 mil euros con terreno.
> No seas vago y busca un poco.
> 
> Una por 80 mil euros con un montón de terreno. Creo que está en Asturias.
> ...



Joder, te juro que ese anuncio lleva en El Idealista por lo menos cinco años. Llamé al dueño hace un huevo de tiempo y me dio a entender que la casa estaba construida ilegalmente en terreno no-urbanizable, pero Ke Ejke no pasaba ná de ná porque no te "pillan".


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

djun dijo:


> Esta por 190, negociando quizás 170.
> Es cara pero esta chula.



Es una preciosidad, pero es lo que digo: 190.000 pavos de nada...


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> En los secarrales de Jaén ,como tú dices, nacen dos ríos; el Segura y el Guadalquivir. Me da a mi que, aunque tienes razón en que los precios son asfixiantes, no terminas de buscar bien.



Si, tienes razón respecto a la Sierra de Cazorla. Pero el resto es un secarral (tengo familia de Linares).


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

mmmarisa dijo:


> Yo te viendo la mía, adosado por 30.000€, 153 metros cuadrados construidos.. dentro del casco antiguo del pueblo. El lado del castillo y construida en ladera de montaña



Mándame un privado y hablamos.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (10 May 2022)

Para los ricos, nada es caro.


----------



## AdrianL (10 May 2022)

Reptilianos en mi florro, jamáis!

nunvin in victiriums


----------



## Suprimo (10 May 2022)

La mesma sucnormlidac de siempre, sitios estercoleros de mierda de siempre le lllaman a la prensa basvra para que les hagan un reportaje

Toda la basvra lleva diec años sin venderse, me la pela que sea en Elda, la Sagra o la Pedroñeras, tienen que amortizar el negocio hipotecario que nadie les dijo que iban a recvperar, pasapiseros, mayormente


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (10 May 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> estipulación atunística?





AdrianL dijo:


> me voy a ligar con elonmusk , twitter





AdrianL dijo:


> latún en el bote





AdrianL dijo:


> pasen y vean en sin palomitas.com
> *Estrenos de cine y Ultimas peliculas
> 
> youtube y el zorpazo del destino
> ...





AdrianL dijo:


> Reptilianos en mi florro, jamáis!
> 
> nunvin in victiriums



¿Lo que dices tiene algún sentido?


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (10 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Pasa que tenemos un problema con la vivienda, pero las autoridades no lo quieren ver.



Las autoridades lo han provocado sabiendo bien lo que hacían. Es patético pensar que no se dan cuenta del problema cuando son ellas las que están detrás de este desastre.


----------



## AdrianL (10 May 2022)

3000€ recibidos de calopez por spamear un poco el system para la operación.

esto es de viejos colmillos


----------



## AdrianL (10 May 2022)

el servidor ha sido atacado por hackers rusos


----------



## AdrianL (10 May 2022)

triplico a hiperión con guantazo cósmico
he venido hasta aquí a presentarme, soi de la cia.

ya sabes, la vieja escuela.


recurro a Julio Boluda


----------



## AdrianL (10 May 2022)

a disfrutar de la vida lotería para tod€s.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (10 May 2022)

A mi me parece justo lo contrario. Las casas en muchos pueblos de provincias despobladas estan a precio de saldo. Muchos cuestan menos que su coste de construccion. Teniendo en cuenta esto se puede decir que es barato. Si te parece caro, tambien te parecera caro una viga, un ladrillo o una baldosa.

El año pasado abri un hilo con una casa chollo que parece que ya no esta en venta. Me costo 5 minutos encontrar algo asi, por lo que doy por hecho que no es una excepcion. Por 50.000 puedes tener una casa de mas de 100 m2 habitable en muchos sitios.









Hoy, en Crónicas Tapayoguristas: Casa de ermitaño autosuficiente en la montaña de Leon 45.000 euros


https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/92222492/ Perfecto para retirarte 2 años a escribir tus memorias de forero. Solo hace falta una escopeta para los rumanos y llenar el deposito de gasoil. La casa es autosuficiente, con placas solares y pozo de agua no necesita nada para funcionar, tiene una...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## SoloLeo (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Llevo dos meses buscando alguna puta casa en algún pueblo perdido de montaña habitado por caga-corrales para relajarme cuando vengo los veranos a España. Pues es imposible encontrar nada decente que no baje de 150.000 pavos. Pero imposible: Todo son casas derroidas o gente que te quiere estafar.
> 
> Busco una casa que tenga al menos 100 metros cuadrados y algo de parcela (500M2 sería ideal) y que no esté en medio de algún secarral tipo La Sagra.
> 
> ...



No se en otras comunidades, pero en Huesca, en los pueblos, los precios son atroces.
No es realmente que haya demanda sino el pensamiento patrio: _Compré la casa hace años por 5 millones de pesetas, seguro que se ha revalorizado muchísimo_. Y si no te gusta, pues no la compres, que a ellos el dinero les da igual.

Alguna cosa hay, ojo. El problema real es que son casas que llevan vacías la de dios y sin mantenimiento ni ostias, con lo que el tejado se cae a pedazos, el suelo parece que tiene marejada, el enlucido son los padres y las instalaciones de luz y agua son del siglo pasado. Comprarla es un dinero, pero reformar (O tirar entera y reconstruir, más habitual) es otro.

¿Cuánto es tu presupuesto? Si te da lo mismo la zona, pues alguna he visto por 12.000 o así que se puede aclimatar medio rápido y barato, en pueblecitos pequeños. Tirando a lo barato barato, digo. La mayoría son zonas de demolición.

https://www.idealista.com/buscar/ve..._de_pueblo_en_venta/?ordenado-por=precios-asc (Como ejemplo).

No obstante, siendo como están las leyes antiocupas aquí y que no estarás todo el tiempo, para que vengas y te la encuentres con seres de luz, casi mejor que alquiles, como te han dicho.

Un saludo.


----------



## Octubris (10 May 2022)

Verás antes una invasión zombi que una bajada de precios, y no sabes cómo pero la invasión será pretexto para subirlos un poco más...

Los casas-habientes del rural no tienen prisa y tienen sus himbersioneh para dar pelotazos fáciles, no para salir de apuros.


----------



## Archimanguina (10 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> A lo mejor no tenían que haber dado ni una peseta a los hipotecados.
> ¿Qué locura es esa de la desgravación por la compra de vivienda?
> Quizás no tenían que haber eliminado la legislación franquista sobre los alquileres.
> Tal vez tenían que haber atado en corto a la compra de vivienda por parte de extranjeros, como hacen en mucho países del mundo.



es lo que tiene ser un pais sometido y con las elites compradas por el enemigo, el pueblo, en estas condiciones acaba viviendo en modo esclavo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 May 2022)

SaRmY dijo:


> @Hic Svnt Leones, yo te invoco en esos temas de crónicas tapayoguristas, para ver si les encuentras algún casoplón por menos de 120k en un pueblo perdido a nuestro burbujista @El Mercader.



Sólo tiene que poner "Crónicas tapayoguristas" en el buscador.


----------



## BudSpencer (10 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Fácil. Yo te lo explico. A los paisanos no les hace falta el dinero, cobran sus 800 pavetes de pensión, multiplicado por dos, y no gastan ni 400, porque ni calefacción ponen, sólo el agua, la luz y el teléfono (obviamente no tienen Internet, salvo que sea gente joven, pero me refiero a viejos). Y ni comida compran, porque comen lo que da la tierra, como Rambo, como mucho se gastarán 40 pavos a la semana el matrimonio en comida.
> 
> Así que cualquier pareja de abuelos con 78 años tiene 200 mil euros en el banco. Repito, no les hace falta el dinero y prefieren que la casa que les sobra se caiga a cachos antes que "regalarla". Es la mentalidad en los pueblos.



Iba a escribir justo esto. Además a toda esta gente les hace ilusión pensar que morirán sobre un tesoro.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Fácil. Yo te lo explico. A los paisanos no les hace falta el dinero, cobran sus 800 pavetes de pensión, multiplicado por dos, y no gastan ni 400, porque ni calefacción ponen, sólo el agua, la luz y el teléfono (obviamente no tienen Internet, salvo que sea gente joven, pero me refiero a viejos). Y ni comida compran, porque comen lo que da la tierra, como Rambo, como mucho se gastarán 40 pavos a la semana el matrimonio en comida.
> 
> Así que cualquier pareja de abuelos con 78 años tiene 200 mil euros en el banco. Repito, no les hace falta el dinero y prefieren que la casa que les sobra se caiga a cachos antes que "regalarla". Es la mentalidad en los pueblos.



La mentalidad que sacó este país adelante tras el huracán rojelier de la Segunda República.

Capitalismu, ahorru y trabaju duru.


----------



## Plasta (10 May 2022)

La España vaciada, quedan cuatro cagacorrales en un pueblo de mierda que parece Belchite viejo pero "o me dan 300.000 euros por la masía del techo hundido o la sigo usando para que duerman los animales cuando llueve."

Aquí en Catalunya es peor, no hay pueblo pequeño sin sus moros en la plazuela tomando té. Si había alguna casa a precio de ganga la han comprado con nuestros impuestos para alquilarsela a Hassan o a N'dongo por 40 euros mientras espera a su séptimo hijo financiado.

A los nativos o noministas hipoteca a 40 años o nada. Así están las cosas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 May 2022)

Bonita casa de montaña, con finca y magníficas vistas. Casa de planta semisótano y principal, con unos 230 m² construidos en total, que cuenta con 3 dormitorios, salón con chimenea, cocina, baño y aseo, comedor-merendero, cocina de verano y almacén. Disfruta de una cuidada finca de más de 1.500 m², con riego automático, barbacoa, cenador y leñera. Se encuentra en uno de los pueblos con mejor paisaje de la montaña Central, cerca del río Bernesga y a unos 35 km. de León capital. 

175 mil boniatos.





























*GANGA BRVTAL LISTA PARA ENTRAR A VIVIR*


----------



## vanderwilde (10 May 2022)

Si señor, así es. Yo estuve seis años buscando hasta que encontré algo que estaba medio razonable de precio y en buen sitio. Disparates para escribir un libro.

Esto es España. Quitarle a la gente de la cabeza que su casa no es un Picasso va a ser complicado.


----------



## Mig29 (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Llevo dos meses buscando alguna puta casa en algún pueblo perdido de montaña habitado por caga-corrales para relajarme cuando vengo los veranos a España. Pues es imposible encontrar nada decente que no baje de 150.000 pavos. Pero imposible: Todo son casas derroidas o gente que te quiere estafar.
> 
> Busco una casa que tenga al menos 100 metros cuadrados y algo de parcela (500M2 sería ideal) y que no esté en medio de algún secarral tipo La Sagra.
> 
> ...



Me da que poco has buscado:


https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/95070825/


Casa de piedra que te aguanta una explosión nuclear. 125.000€


https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/1607003/


35.000€


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (10 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Que yo sepa la vivienda atiende a lo que en economía se entiende como.la ley de la oferta y demanda, los politicos y autoridades poco tienen que ver aqui eh
> 
> si en un pueblo perdido en la montaña hay casas por 150.000€ es porque hay gente que ya ha comprado alguna casa similar y ha pagado ese precio.



la ley de oferta-demanda no dice eso . se pervierte su significado . dice que a mas precio se producirian mas unidades y a menor precio se comprarian mas . es decir se aplica a bienes de consumo no a CASAS..

mi opinion es que queda resaca de los tiempos de burbuja y ni de coña van a pagar lo que piden..


----------



## DVD1975 (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Llevo dos meses buscando alguna puta casa en algún pueblo perdido de montaña habitado por caga-corrales para relajarme cuando vengo los veranos a España. Pues es imposible encontrar nada decente que no baje de 150.000 pavos. Pero imposible: Todo son casas derroidas o gente que te quiere estafar.
> 
> Busco una casa que tenga al menos 100 metros cuadrados y algo de parcela (500M2 sería ideal) y que no esté en medio de algún secarral tipo La Sagra.
> 
> ...



Los venezolanos y colombianos están comprando entre toda la familia parcelas en Madrid.
Como ponen a trabajar a toda la familia la pagan en pocos años.
Un ex compi mío su parcela la están pagando el su mujer los 2 hijos sus padres y su hermano y su cuñada.
Con lo cual los precios suben.


----------



## trancos123 (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Llevo dos meses buscando alguna puta casa en algún pueblo perdido de montaña habitado por caga-corrales para relajarme cuando vengo los veranos a España. Pues es imposible encontrar nada decente que no baje de 150.000 pavos. Pero imposible: Todo son casas derroidas o gente que te quiere estafar.
> 
> Busco una casa que tenga al menos 100 metros cuadrados y algo de parcela (500M2 sería ideal) y que no esté en medio de algún secarral tipo La Sagra.
> 
> ...



La forma de financiarse los ayuntamientos es vendiendo el suelo a precio de oro, por eso construir es tan caro.


----------



## davitin (10 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> A lo mejor no tenían que haber dado ni una peseta a los hipotecados.
> ¿Qué locura es esa de la desgravación por la compra de vivienda?
> Quizás no tenían que haber eliminado la legislación franquista sobre los alquileres.
> Tal vez tenían que haber atado en corto a la compra de vivienda por parte de extranjeros, como hacen en mucho países del mundo.



Vete a cuba.


----------



## Tocomotxo (10 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Pasa que tenemos un problema con la vivienda, pero las autoridades no lo quieren ver.



Las autoridades han provocado ese problema


----------



## Avulense64 (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Llevo dos meses buscando alguna puta casa en algún pueblo perdido de montaña habitado por caga-corrales para relajarme cuando vengo los veranos a España. Pues es imposible encontrar nada decente que no baje de 150.000 pavos. Pero imposible: Todo son casas derroidas o gente que te quiere estafar.
> 
> Busco una casa que tenga al menos 100 metros cuadrados y algo de parcela (500M2 sería ideal) y que no esté en medio de algún secarral tipo La Sagra.
> 
> ...



Luego a llorar que si la España vaciada, que si ejj que Teruel ejjsisteeee... anda y que les follen a todos, poblachos y "capitales" de provincia que son un muermo y con casas bien caras ¿cómo se va a quedar la gente joven allí? Se van a una gran ciudad, también es cara pero hay ocio, trabajo... no hay color. No estás rodeado de viejos especuladores de mierda.

Nada, luego que si aumentan las ocupaciones....casas vacías porque piden barbaridades por ellas, pues a joderse.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (10 May 2022)

Si quereis casa con terreno, rodeado de verde, lagos , animales salvajes y baratas, iros a Escandinavia.

Allí pagan precios estratosféricos por zulos en medio de las ciudades, a más de 20 kms de esas ciudades, y con una naturaleza majestuosa los precios bajan de una manera brutal.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (10 May 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Luego a llorar que si la España vaciada, que si ejj que Teruel ejjsisteeee... anda y que les follen a todos, poblachos y "capitales" de provincia que son un muermo y con casas bien caras ¿cómo se va a quedar la gente joven allí? Se van a una gran ciudad, también es cara pero hay ocio, trabajo... no hay color. No estás rodeado de viejos especuladores de mierda.
> 
> Nada, luego que si aumentan las ocupaciones....casas vacías porque piden barbaridades por ellas, pues a joderse.



No lloran para que vaya gente a los pueblos.

Lloran para que les den dinero, y luego que haya menos gente para poder seguir recibiendo dinero y a más euros per capita.


----------



## Avulense64 (10 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Pasa que los vecinos piensan que tienen oro, aunque cada vez hay menos gente en sus pueblos, pero da igual, lo suyo vale mucho. Hasta que no necesiten el dinero de verdad, no se avendrán a razons.



Luego llega una familia etniana con la furgo, okupan, llaman a sus primos para que vengan porque en ese pueblo hay más casas vacías y luego vienen los lloros., las manifas, ejj que los jóvenes se han ido, está lleno de okupas, es que aquí no se puede vivir,... los especuladores se merecen todo lo que les pase.


----------



## Recorneado (10 May 2022)

Compra una casa para un mes y déjala sola 11 meses, te vas a reír de las cosas chulas que pasan en ese tiempo......ocupas, robos,etc..Spain in progreso..


----------



## Avulense64 (10 May 2022)

corto maltes dijo:


> los viejos no necesitan vender..



Muy bien, pues que luego no salgan llorando porque les han ocupado su segunda residencia. Que sean consecuentes. Pones precios altos, mucha gente no puede pagarlos así que habiendo pisos vacíos la gente en la calle no se va a quedar.


----------



## Otto_69 (10 May 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Luego llega una familia etniana con la furgo, okupan, llaman a sus primos para que vengan porque en ese pueblo hay más casas vacías y luego vienen los lloros., las manifas, ejj que los jóvenes se han ido, está lleno de okupas, es que aquí no se puede vivir,... los especuladores se merecen todo lo que les pase.



XD Se van a ir los Tanos a una aldea donde no hay nada que robar.

Yo no se donde habeis mirado pero por donde conozco , norte de Coruña y Lugo tienes casas por 100.000 a patadas.Puede que necesiten alguna reforma ,los interiores suelen ser estilo años 70 y viene bien cambiar ventanas para mejorar el aislamiento.


----------



## sociedadponzi (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esto es insostenible para España: Al final soy un emigrante que quería hacer una inversión en mi país: Que le den por culo.
> Por 150.000 pavos que compro un chalecito en la playa (República dominicana) o una cabaña de esas americanas con mi propio bosque en la costa este de Estados Unidos.



sin dudarlo


----------



## Avulense64 (10 May 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Vete a cuba.



Lo de limitar la compra de viviendas por parte de extranjeros se hace en ciertos países que nos dan mil vueltas, Canadá lo va a aprobar en breve por ejemplo. Lo de las desgravaciones por vivienda no sé dónde más existirán. Así que no, no es necesario irse a Cuba.


----------



## davitin (10 May 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Lo de limitar la compra de viviendas por parte de extranjeros se hace en ciertos países que nos dan mil vueltas, Canadá lo va a aprobar en breve por ejemplo. Lo de las desgravaciones por vivienda no sé dónde más existirán. Así que no, no es necesario irse a Cuba.



Mil vueltas en que si esas mierdas de países son un infierno NWO anda ve a comerle la polla al troudeau que te va a poner una vacuna obligatoria en el ojete.


----------



## Avulense64 (10 May 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Mil vueltas en que si esas mierdas de países son un infierno NWO anda ve a comerle la polla al troudeau que te va a poner una vacuna obligatoria en el ojete.



En tema vivienda quise decir. Hay burbuja pero toman medidas. Aquí cualquier medida es tachada de comunista.


----------



## Kovaliov (10 May 2022)

MellomBakkarOgBerg dijo:


> "Ejj que lo mio vale mucho que esta era la casa del doctor del pueblo y la Matilde aquí tuvo a mis 7 hijos", como bien dices, es acojonante, cada día muere más el mundo rural pero al ser un mercado ilíquido los precios son de pura fantasía y pajas mentales del vendedor con ligero retraso mental, que es cierto que la tierra vale algo en sí, pero en muchos casos está infladísimo.
> 
> Hay pueblos que pierden una autentica salvajada de habitantes por año mientras que los precios suben inversamente. Hay que esperar en estos casos a que venda alguien que esté loco por deshacerse de la propiedad, cuando está a precio razonable los anuncios duran muy poco.
> 
> Mucha gente no se da cuenta que son los principales causantes de que sus pueblos de 30-200 habitantes estén muriendo, y lloran por ello, que si el mundo rural, que si estos jovenes, que si el campo chaval, pero.... "Y que hay de lo mio?? Esto vale mucho chaval" juas...



Al final van a tener razón los peperos. Los pobres no pueden tener mucho dinero. No saben lo que es ni para qué sirve. No saben invertirlo y no saben gastarlo. Al final desaparece sin beneficio para nadie. Lo he visto en mi familia de campo y pudiente. No ayudaron alos hijos y acabaron mal


----------



## Kovaliov (10 May 2022)

bambum dijo:


> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/96784913/
> 
> 
> 
> Pueblo con todos los servicios y al lado de una estación de esquí



Sin fotos. Eso es que está okupado y no pueden entrar.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (10 May 2022)

Yo tengo un familiar de 80 y tantos años que pedía 300.000 euros por su casa del pueblo.
Esta casa además necesitaría un buen repaso después de estar unos cuantos años vacía


----------



## Kovaliov (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ahí es donde estoy buscando y estoy flipando.



En Asturias hay cientos de casas a partir de 5.000 euros cerca de dos estaciones de esquí y a 30 minutos de la playa. Paisajes de flipar. Alguna hasta tiene techo y todo. Con que tenga puerta para que no entren los osos ya vale. A partir de ahí, ir arreglando poco a poco. Si solo vienes por el verano, los primeros años puedes traerte un saco de dormir.

Aquí van un montón.



https://www.idealista.com/venta-viviendas/asturias/con-casas-de-pueblo/?ordenado-por=precios-asc


----------



## afortunada (10 May 2022)

Pues pasa que en un pueblo pequeñito, con pocos servicios pero lo importante lo tenemos, sin inmigrantes (ellos van a lo barato) se vive muy muy bien, y más teniendo niños, es un lujo. Y a raíz de la pandemia y todo este rollo la gente lo ha valorado más, muchos ahora prefieren salir a la montaña que irse a un centro comercial. Supongo que como todo, es moda.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (10 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> A lo mejor no tenían que haber dado ni una peseta a los hipotecados.
> ¿Qué locura es esa de la desgravación por la compra de vivienda?
> Quizás no tenían que haber eliminado la legislación franquista sobre los alquileres.
> Tal vez tenían que haber atado en corto a la compra de vivienda por parte de extranjeros, como hacen en mucho países del mundo.



Una política de vivienda pública por toda España con alquileres asequibles, reservada a españoles.
Así España iría como un tiro, la gente tendría niños y todo.
Luego el que quiera tener un casoplon, que se lo pague, pero lo básico tenía que estar garantizado


----------



## Otto_69 (10 May 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Una política de vivienda pública por toda España con alquileres asequibles, reservada a españoles.
> Así España iría como un tiro, la gente tendría niños y todo.
> Luego el que quiera tener un casoplon, que se lo pague, pero lo básico tenía que estar garantizado



En cualquier pueblo pequeño si eres español y formal te alquilan pisos y casas por 300€
El problema es que no hay trabajo, todas las inversiones van para las grandes ciudades para mantener la escasez artificial de vivienda e inflar precios.


----------



## PASEANTE (10 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Que yo sepa la vivienda atiende a lo que en economía se entiende como.la ley de la oferta y demanda, los politicos y autoridades poco tienen que ver aqui eh
> 
> si en un pueblo perdido en la montaña hay casas por 150.000€ es porque hay gente que ya ha comprado alguna casa similar y ha pagado ese precio.



Querido... no te enteras de nada.. es el estado y el gobierno de turno el que decide donde se edifican viviendas y donde no, el suelo no es libre, por lo tanto el mercado que dices no existe porque está intervenido, si el suelo estuviera liberado, o liberado en gran parte, aun teniendo que pedir los permisos correspondientes aplicaría esa lógica, pero no es así, es de primero de economía.. hablar de un mercado perfecto al respecto de la vivienda en España es poco menos que monologo para el club de la comedia..

¿ Qué yo sepa dices ? tu no sabes nada ¿ pero tu sabes lo que es la recalificación de los concejales de urbanismo para poder construir o el SAREB, banco creado por el estado en connivencia con los bancos y que tiene retenidas 300.000 viviendas para que no se compren a precio real de mercado, es decir, un 60 o 70% menos, que las van soltando de a poquito para que no baje el precio general, etc ? y así mil cosas más

Ley de la oferta y la demanda en el mercado de la vivienda en España dice... así nos va claro..


----------



## _ZZ_ (10 May 2022)

Creo que necesitáis daros una vuelta por foros extranjeros para daros cuenta de que, si en España la cosa esta mal, en el mundo civilizado esta mucho peor.

Aquí un pequeño ejemplo, para el que sepa un poco de inglés: Average home prices in New Zealand reaches 8.8 times average household income | Hacker News

Para el que no quiera leer, los testimonios más desoladores son los de los alemanes. Una familia con salario de 43K€ por pareja, tiene básicamente imposible comprar por la zona de Hamburgo. Por el sur (la zona rica) una vivienda unifamiliar se te va a 600K€, cuando la media anual neta del pais es esos 43K€.

Un italiano quejándose de que, incluso en ciudades de 100000 habitantes del norte, no puedes encontrar una vivienda unifamiliar no adosada por menos de 400K€, que es unas 15 veces el salario medio....

La situación es de locura a nivel mundial.


----------



## Gouel (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Literal: Acabo de hablar con un tío que vendía una casa por 70.000 pavos (sin calefacción) en un pueblo de Cuenca de 200 habitantes a dos horas de Valencia.
> En un principio era una muy buena oferta: 130 metros cuadrados, vistas a una montaña, garaje y un mini-jardín de unos 50 metros cuadrados
> 
> Bueno, pues me ha pasado más fotos de la casa y he visto que como mínimo hay que enfoscar toda la fachada, reforzar vigas, tirar todo el tejado y sanear todos los muros.
> ...



Pero porqué mentis, 10 segundos en Google y ves casas en Belmonte, que tiene bastante más de 200 habitantes, por 50 k y reformadas.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (10 May 2022)

Los coches y las casas, en España ni tocarlos


----------



## usuario baneado (10 May 2022)

También debeis tener en cuenta los pueblos mierdosos con vecinos odiosos que si venden algo "barato" ejke van mal económicamente y tampoco quieren que sea asequible para esos vecinos.

A parte de que la mayoria de langostos(pre en 2004) se creen que todo sigue a precios de esa época y se van a comer una mierda. Ya que su pensión no se ve afectada desde entonces.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (10 May 2022)




----------



## CliffUnger2 (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Llevo dos meses buscando alguna puta casa en algún pueblo perdido de montaña habitado por caga-corrales para relajarme cuando vengo los veranos a España. Pues es imposible encontrar nada decente que no baje de 150.000 pavos. Pero imposible: Todo son casas derroidas o gente que te quiere estafar.
> 
> Busco una casa que tenga al menos 100 metros cuadrados y algo de parcela (500M2 sería ideal) y que no esté en medio de algún secarral tipo La Sagra.
> 
> ...


----------



## CliffUnger2 (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pero si es que no tiene sentido: Entiendo que un piso en Madrid o Barcelona te cueste un huevo porque todo cristo va a trabajar y a morir de infarto allí, pero ¿En un *puto pueblo* de, por ejemplo la Serranía baja de Cuenca (parte de la España vaciada)? ¿cómo es posible? ¡si es que son aldeas de 200 habitantes! *¿A quien cojones se lo van a vender?*



A personas como tú se les ofrece el doble. Siempre hay algún subnormal que pica.

Somos gentes de costumbres...


----------



## vettonio (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pero si es que no tiene sentido: Entiendo que un piso en Madrid o Barcelona te cueste un huevo porque todo cristo va a trabajar y a morir de infarto allí, pero ¿En un puto pueblo de, por ejemplo la Serranía baja de Cuenca (parte de la España vaciada)? ¿cómo es posible? ¡si es que son aldeas de 200 habitantes! ¿A quien cojones se lo van a vender?



Te cuento, que me conozco el percal.

Tienen varias propiedades, algunos hasta una carpeta bien gordaka de titulos. Muchas son ruinas pero no las venden por lo que pueda pensar la gente... Vaya, que andan mal de cash.

Así funciona. 

No hay mercado. Como no pilles el momento de algún descendiente que vive en la ciudad, y que se quiere deshacer de lo heredado, vas listo.

Otro tema. Hay muchas que no hay papeles. Nada. Los últimos papeles legalizados son de cuando Cánovas del Castillo.


----------



## ElMatareyes (10 May 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Tranquilo, ya pincharán. Están a puntito.



Llevo en esto foro desde 2011, con otro nick, y desde 2013 con este. Mas de 12 años.
Llego leyendo que esta todo a "puntito" de pinchar desde entonces.
Mientras tanto los que escribian con 30 desde casa de los papis son 40tones ahora mismo, y llevan "perdidos" (metaforicamente) 10 años de alquiler.
Unico ganador, Calopez y ahora quien haya comprado el foro.


----------



## ElMatareyes (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Joder, 137.000 pavos y para un piso "horizontal" pared a pared con dos vecinos. Lo que te digo: Se han vuelto locos.



Me ha encantado tu definición, si.
De hecho casi caigo con la compra de un adobado.
MISMO PUTO RUIDO que un piso de mierda, y con vecinos con infulas de "estoy en mi chalet hago LO QUE QUIERO" como si aquello de vivir pared con pared no fuera con ellos.
Casi diria que PEOR que un piso, que al menos si se pasan les puedes llamar la atención / liarsela en reunion de comunidad / junta vecinos.
ADOBAO ni regalao.


----------



## la_trotona (10 May 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Lo de limitar la compra de viviendas por parte de extranjeros se hace en ciertos países que nos dan mil vueltas, Canadá lo va a aprobar en breve por ejemplo. Lo de las desgravaciones por vivienda no sé dónde más existirán. Así que no, no es necesario irse a Cuba.



Creo que esas desgravaciones hace tiempo que ya no existen.


----------



## la_trotona (10 May 2022)

ElMatareyes dijo:


> Llevo en esto foro desde 2011, con otro nick, y desde 2013 con este. Mas de 12 años.
> Llego leyendo que esta todo a "puntito" de pinchar desde entonces.
> Mientras tanto los que escribian con 30 desde casa de los papis son 40tones ahora mismo, y llevan "perdidos" (metaforicamente) 10 años de alquiler.
> Unico ganador, Calopez y ahora quien haya comprado el foro.



Si ha sido casapapis, buenas perras habrán ahorrado.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Buff, lo de la casa prefabricada me tira para atrás. Seguro que llego un día y me encuentro un par de rumanos remolcándola.



En Sanabria, Zamora. Cerca del lago y cerca de la autovía a Madrid.




https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/90728335/


----------



## la_trotona (10 May 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> En cualquier pueblo pequeño si eres español y formal te alquilan pisos y casas por 300€
> El problema es que no hay trabajo, todas las inversiones van para las grandes ciudades para mantener la escasez artificial de vivienda e inflar precios.



¿Impide a alguien montar pequeños negocios en los pueblos ? Ah, que el señor alcalde pone mil pegas y en una ciudad con el polígono ya asentando es más fácil, pues a disfrutar lo votado. El suelo industrial debería ser mucho más barato en los pueblos, pero nada, hay que poner dificultades a todo.


----------



## KailKatarn (10 May 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> En Sanabria, Zamora. Cerca del lago y cerca de la autovía a Madrid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




140000€ por una casa de piedra donde Cristo perdió la alpargata, sin lugar a dudas una gran inversión.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (10 May 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> 140000€ por una casa de piedra donde Cristo perdió la alpargata, sin lugar a dudas una gran inversión.



Está por debajo del presupuesto que dice.

Esa zona es muy turística (en verano). Turismo de interior.

El lago se llena de gente en verano. Hay mucha casa de turismo rural y campings.

Puedes ir a bañarte al lago cerca de la casa. Los bosques son impresionantes.

Puedes hacer excursiones a la montaña. 

Se come de p. m.

Tiene cerca Puebla de Sanabria (más o menos a 5 minutos). 

Está a 3 horas de Madrid y a menos aún de Vigo (y su aeropuerto).

Lo cuento por que yo he veraneado allí, no es Miami, pero yo me lo he pasado cojonudamente.


----------



## KailKatarn (10 May 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Está por debajo del presupuesto que dice.
> 
> Esa zona es muy turística (en verano). Turismo de interior.
> 
> ...




Antes de la pandemia podías encontrar casas de 150-160m con 4 habitaciones dobles, bien acabadas y con piscina grande a 30 minutos en coche de Madrid a esos 140.000€. Pagar eso donde Cristo perdió la alpargata tiene sentido 0 a no ser que la quieras como unicamente vacacional y te sobre la pasta.


----------



## Educo Gratis (10 May 2022)

nomelocreo dijo:


> Para pasar los veranos alquila una casa rural de 5 estrellas y dejate de tontadas.....no vives en usalandia???? pues eso, mas barato y sin complicaciones de vida.



Con 150.000 euros para gastar en esto puedes gastarte 3.000 pavos cada año en tu "casita rural para descansar" y tienes para 50 años, no te lo acabas.

Pero no, el enterao este del OP lo que quiere en realidad no es descansar, es comprar una casita esperando que en 10 años duplique su precio. Y así nos va...


----------



## Avulense64 (10 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Creo que esas desgravaciones hace tiempo que ya no existen.



Para los que las teníamos sí, para los nuevos no. No debería haber para nadie.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (10 May 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> Antes de la pandemia podías encontrar casas de 150-160m con 4 habitaciones dobles, bien acabadas y con piscina grande a 30 minutos en coche de Madrid a esos 140.000€. Pagar eso donde Cristo perdió la alpargata tiene sentido 0 a no ser que la quieras como unicamente vacacional y te sobre la pasta.



Parece que él la quiere para venir a pasar los veranos desde EEUU.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 May 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Está por debajo del presupuesto que dice.
> 
> Esa zona es muy turística (en verano). Turismo de interior.
> 
> ...



Resumiendo: que los pocos meses en que el clima es agradable y se puede vivir bien allí, la zona se llena de gentuza.


----------



## Vctrlnz (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Llevo dos meses buscando alguna puta casa en algún pueblo perdido de montaña habitado por caga-corrales para relajarme cuando vengo los veranos a España. Pues es imposible encontrar nada decente que no baje de 150.000 pavos. Pero imposible: Todo son casas derroidas o gente que te quiere estafar.
> 
> Busco una casa que tenga al menos 100 metros cuadrados y algo de parcela (500M2 sería ideal) y que no esté en medio de algún secarral tipo La Sagra.
> 
> ...



Un amigo mío se compró hace dos años una casa en Castilla y León por 8000 euros, con patio y parcela , eso sí lleva dos años partiéndose la espalda para reformarla.
Básicamente el tema es este:

Si hubiera comprado una parcela lo hubieran abrasado a impuestos para construir, pagar arquitecto, aparejador ,licencias etc.
Y probablemente solo el solar vacío sería más caro.
Sin embargo al comprar una casa vieja y semi derruida se pone a arreglarla deslomándose pero se evita pagar a todos los buitres a los que me he referido anteriormente.


----------



## Kovaliov (10 May 2022)

_ZZ_ dijo:


> Creo que necesitáis daros una vuelta por foros extranjeros para daros cuenta de que, si en España la cosa esta mal, en el mundo civilizado esta mucho peor.
> 
> Aquí un pequeño ejemplo, para el que sepa un poco de inglés: Average home prices in New Zealand reaches 8.8 times average household income | Hacker News
> 
> ...



Eso es la máquina de hacer dinero que se va a los de siempre por el efecto Cantillon. En cuanto corten de verdad la crisis de las subprime nos va a parecer el paríso. Claro que, para solucionar eso, están las guerras que empezaron en marzo del 2020


----------



## Otto_69 (10 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Impide a alguien montar pequeños negocios en los pueblos ? Ah, que el señor alcalde pone mil pegas y en una ciudad con el polígono ya asentando es más fácil, pues a disfrutar lo votado. El suelo industrial debería ser mucho más barato en los pueblos, pero nada, hay que poner dificultades a todo.



Y dale con la tonteria de lo votado.
El suelo industrial tambien esta regalado pero no hay poblacion ni carreteras decentes.

Y donde habia algo se cerro.Las minas y la termica se cerraron porque contaminaba mucho, y la alumina y las fundiciones porque la electricidad esta muy cara, y la pesca y l as granjas dio pasta la UE para cerrarlas que habia demasiadas....

No quedan mas que jubilados, las inversiones para Madrid y Barcelona para saturar mas las ciudades y especular mas con el suelo.
Asi os pongan los alquileres por las nubes y os hagan comprar coches electricos de 50.000 € para ir a trabajar.


----------



## Otto_69 (10 May 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Un amigo mío se compró hace dos años una casa en Castilla y León por 8000 euros, con patio y parcela , eso sí lleva dos años partiéndose la espalda para reformarla.
> Básicamente el tema es este:
> 
> Si hubiera comprado una parcela lo hubieran abrasado a impuestos para construir, pagar arquitecto, aparejador ,licencias etc.
> ...



Yo herede un terreno con una vieja casa derroida y unas naves.Pedi permiso para reforma, me hice una casa de 160m2 y un garaje en el que caben dos autobuses, finca de 2000m2 y a un km de la playa.
Nunca la di de alta y llevo 20 años viviendo, ni hipoteca pedi.


----------



## Kovaliov (10 May 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> 140000€ por una casa de piedra donde Cristo perdió la alpargata, sin lugar a dudas una gran inversión.



Está mejor esta, claro que un poco más cara. Y con especies protegidas disecadas para que lea el anuncio el Seprona y te aparezca a pedir explicaciones.



https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/90719029/


----------



## chitta (10 May 2022)

Es que en realidad en España la ley de la oferta y la demanda nunca ha tenido mucho éxito


----------



## PASEANTE (10 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Pero porqué mentis, 10 segundos en Google y ves casas en Belmonte, que tiene bastante más de 200 habitantes, por 50 k y reformadas.



El que mientes eres tu, vayase usted a pagar 50k por esos nidos de ratas en Belmonte..



https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/91400574/




Gouel dijo:


> Pero porqué mentis, 10 segundos en Google y ves casas en Belmonte, que tiene bastante más de 200 habitantes, por 50 k y reformadas.



Belmonte.. a 250km de cualquier capital de provincia, en el culo del mundo y entre cabras, vamos a ver.. y además ni de coña vale lo que dices y lo sabes, por eso te venden la casa baja paco a la que le tienes que meter otros 50k para que no se te caiga encima en cualquier pueblo de Castilla la Mancha por decir algo.

No mientas tú.. que lo sabes, y si no te tiro de Idealista aquí mismo y no puedes decir ni mu.. una cosa es querer vivir en el centro de Madrid por 600k en un piso en Coslada y otra tener que irte a tres horas de cualquier lugar donde haya algo de trabajo para poder vivir en un zulo miserable entre cabras, ambos escenarios son un puto disparate

Ni la casa del cabrero vale ya 50k en España y lo sabes, déjate tu de trolear.


----------



## Tiresias (10 May 2022)

chitta dijo:


> Es que en realidad en España la ley de la oferta y la demanda nunca ha tenido mucho éxito



Tiene su explicación, en España hasta 1820 existía la Ley de Mayorazgos, que transmitía toda la propiedad al hijo mayor, de ahí lo de mayorazgo, a fin de mantenerla entera, por eso no hubo mercado inmobiliario hasta bien entrado el siglo XIX, con la desamortización, que por supuesto fue un no-mercado en el que las propiedades requisadas se adjudicaron a dedo o se dejaron que se perdieran, de ahí viene todo.

En España la propiedad inmobiliaria nunca ha tenido un valor de mercado.


----------



## Gouel (10 May 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> El que mientes eres tu, vayase usted a pagar 50k por esos nidos de ratas en Belmonte..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Venga, tira.


https://www.idealista.com/venta-viviendas/belmonte-cuenca/


50 mil pavos.


https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/29460001/


----------



## EXTOUAREG (10 May 2022)

Se reían de mi piso de 85m2 en un pueblo colindante a Toledo con garaje , trastero, terraza y jardín, me costó nuevo a estrenar 14.500€ hoy vale 100.000€


----------



## HaCHa (10 May 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> Yo herede un terreno con una vieja casa derroida y unas naves.Pedi permiso para reforma, me hice una casa de 160m2 y un garaje en el que caben dos autobuses, finca de 2000m2 y a un km de la playa.
> Nunca la di de alta y llevo 20 años viviendo, ni hipoteca pedi.



¿Y cuándo podrás dormir tranquilo?
Dormir tranquilo nivel sabiendo que ningún vecino o conocido con ganas de joderte la vida puede hacer que te echen de ahí trasquilado del multazo con sólo levantar el teléfono.

¿Qué son, 25 años la prescripción?
Pues un lustro más y ya lo tienes.


----------



## Gouel (10 May 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> El que mientes eres tu, vayase usted a pagar 50k por esos nidos de ratas en Belmonte..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y por cierto, Belmonte está a 100 kilómetros de Cuenca, no 250. No sé si eres un troll de bajo nivel o solo demasiado estúpido para mirar un mapa.

Venta, 53400 en un pueblo a 20 minutos de Granada capital.


https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/95598149/



Me da a mí que os han visto cara de idiotas y por eso intentan timaros.

Y lo dejo ya que me aburro.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 May 2022)

A pagar, urbanitas


----------



## Otto_69 (10 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> ¿Y cuándo podrás dormir tranquilo?
> Dormir tranquilo nivel sabiendo que ningún vecino o conocido con ganas de joderte la vida puede hacer que te echen de ahí trasquilado del multazo con sólo levantar el teléfono.
> 
> ¿Qué son, 25 años la prescripción?
> Pues un lustro más y ya lo tienes.



La mitad de las casas viejas (y no tan viejas) del pueblo no estan dadas de alta.A ningun alcalde le ha interesado meterse en eses fregado, y si lo hicieran pues tendria que regularizarla o legalizarla.Al tener mas de 10 años no tendria problema y serian unos pocos miles de euros.

Pero normalmente eso solo se hace cuando alguien quiere vender la casa.









Regularización Vivienda, Casa o Ampliación. Coste y Trámites


Si quieres Saber cómo Regulariazar tu Vivienda te contamos cuánto cuesta y las casuísticas que nos podemos encontrar. Lee más Detalles aquí




esarco.es


----------



## Gouel (10 May 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> El que mientes eres tu, vayase usted a pagar 50k por esos nidos de ratas en Belmonte..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y ya por último de verdad, en esa mierda de pueblo que tú mismo citabas, que no lo conozco ni ganas, y parece un pueblo chabolista.


https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/93583309/


39k pavos. 
Caro para esa mierda de pueblo? Seguramente, pero para encontrar el nido de ratas por 50 que me has puesto has tenido que pasar por este anuncio y varios más mejores y más baratos.
Así que o eres muy tonto o un embustero.
Ala, s pastar.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A ver, tonto de los huevos, el único ínmi que hay aquí es el moro que se folla a tu puta madre.
> Yo nací hace cincuenta años en Madrid y he estado viviendo en Madrid cuarenta y cinco años. A mi no me vengas con gilipolleces de "inmis".
> Son "inmi" pero en Estados Unidos (país en el que llevo cinco años).



Habrá nacido aquí pero su mentalidad es la de cualquier pagapensiones que emigra y cree que, volviendo a su país de origen, podrá adquirir una vivienda en una zona de gente con nivel adquisitivo alto. Pues no. Usted se creerá muy listo pero la Realidad es la que es, por más que el inmi , con su mentalidad de Mercarder triunfadoh creyendo que volvería como el Tío Rico que se fue a hacer las Américas, se topa con esta.


----------



## keler (10 May 2022)

Aquí nos podemos permitir enfermar, y que nos operen gratis. Tú cómo vayas con un catarro al médico, te saca la cuota mensual de cipoteca y algo más.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A ver, tonto de los huevos, el único ínmi que hay aquí es el moro que se folla a tu puta madre.
> Yo nací hace cincuenta años en Madrid y he estado viviendo en Madrid cuarenta y cinco años. A mi no me vengas con gilipolleces de "inmis".
> Son "inmi" pero en Estados Unidos (país en el que llevo cinco años).



Habrá nacido aquí pero su mentalidad es la de cualquier pagapensiones que emigra y cree que, volviendo a su país de origen, podrá adquirir una vivienda en una zona de gente con nivel adquisitivo alto. Pues no. Usted se creerá muy listo pero la Realidad es la que es, aunque el inmi, creyendo que vuelve sintiéndose el Tío Rico que viene de hacer las Américas, reniega frente a la misma.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Llevo dos meses buscando alguna puta casa en algún pueblo perdido de montaña habitado por caga-corrales para relajarme cuando vengo los veranos a España. Pues es imposible encontrar nada decente que no baje de 150.000 pavos. Pero imposible: Todo son casas derroidas o gente que te quiere estafar.
> 
> Busco una casa que tenga al menos 100 metros cuadrados y algo de parcela (500M2 sería ideal) y que no esté en medio de algún secarral tipo La Sagra.
> 
> ...



Joder, dan ganas de comprarla


----------



## Play_91 (10 May 2022)

Cómo van a ganar dinero si no los muertos de hambre españoles y no saben más que invertir en pisos, tendrán que subirlos de precio pensando tienen oro


----------



## ciberobrero (10 May 2022)

Los langostos cobran pensiones que ya quisieran los trabajadores, por eso no tienen ningún incentivo a soltar lastre.


----------



## la_trotona (10 May 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> Y dale con la tonteria de lo votado.
> El suelo industrial tambien esta regalado pero no hay poblacion ni carreteras decentes.
> 
> Y donde habia algo se cerro.Las minas y la termica se cerraron porque contaminaba mucho, y la alumina y las fundiciones porque la electricidad esta muy cara, y la pesca y l as granjas dio pasta la UE para cerrarlas que habia demasiadas....
> ...



Azuqueca de Henares tiene unas cuantas empresas, Aranda de Duero dicen que no encuentran gente, no sé yo creo que Aranda no está en la periferia ni de Madrid ni Barcelona.

En Toledo Yuncos e Illescas también tienen unas cuantas empresas. Lo de las carreteras decentes no sé en que zona de España será, la mayoría tiene comarcales donde pueden ir camiones, pero claro no van a poner una autovía para cada pueblo porque nosotros lo valemos. Tal vez copiar a algunos de esos pueblos iría mejor en vez de pedir siempre dinero para autovías a pueblo de 1000 habitantes.


----------



## la_trotona (10 May 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Los langostos cobran pensiones que ya quisieran los trabajadores, por eso no tienen ningún incentivo a soltar lastre.



TAmbién se puede comprar uno un terreno urbanizalbe, y construirse su propia casa.


----------



## ciberobrero (10 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> TAmbién se puede comprar uno un terreno urbanizalbe, y construirse su propia casa.




Estás en las mismas, el terreno urbanizable pertenece a un langosto


----------



## Chortina de Humo (10 May 2022)

Y para que quieres comprar una casa que vas a usar poco? Para que te la okupen? Para cada vez que vas tengas que acondicionarla (y al irte)?
Alquila y pista


----------



## la_trotona (10 May 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> El que mientes eres tu, vayase usted a pagar 50k por esos nidos de ratas en Belmonte..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/95543574/foto/1/



Yo esto no lo veo un nido de ratas. ¿Pero no queríais vivir en un pueblo y luego os quejáis que está lejos de la capital? Si el problema es el trabajo podéis iros a una granja en Dinamarca, a ver que pegas le veis ahora.


----------



## la_trotona (10 May 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Y para que quieres comprar una casa que vas a usar poco? Para que te la okupen? Para cada vez que vas tengas que acondicionarla (y al irte)?
> Alquila y pista



CAsa Rural u hotel manda, menudas ganas de complicarse.


----------



## Ultramontano (10 May 2022)

El problema de verdad es la normativa, que no permite construir en apenas ningún sitio. Hace poco hice unas cuentas rápidas y en la zona que conozco bien, el terreno edificable se vende a entre 500 y 1000 veces más caro que el terreno rústico. Y estoy hablando de una comarca con densidad de población lapona.
Se trata, por supuesto, de un problema de escasez artificial. El día que las instituciones quieran acabar con él, se termina.

Por otra parte en las zonas rurales existe una cuestión de mentalidad tradicional según la cual los bienes que has heredado de tu familia no son realmente tuyos, sino de la familia (en sentido tradicional amplio) por lo que tienes la obligación moral de pasárselos a tus descendientes y sólo resulta aceptable venderlos en caso de necesidad.
No creo que esto sea per se un problema, pero al sumarse a la escasez artificial de suelo edificable se crea una tormenta perfecta que explica estos precios.


----------



## la_trotona (10 May 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A pagar, urbanitas



Totalmente cierto, queremos estar en una ciudad con un casoplón de pueblo, todo no puede ser.


----------



## laresial (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Llevo dos meses buscando alguna puta casa en algún pueblo perdido de montaña habitado por caga-corrales para relajarme cuando vengo los veranos a España. Pues es imposible encontrar nada decente que no baje de 150.000 pavos. Pero imposible: Todo son casas derroidas o gente que te quiere estafar.
> 
> Busco una casa que tenga al menos 100 metros cuadrados y algo de parcela (500M2 sería ideal) y que no esté en medio de algún secarral tipo La Sagra.
> 
> ...



Esto sería tan sencillo como tener un gobierno patriótico, es decir que mire por el pueblo español, es decir por las futuras generaciones de españoles, es decir, por las familias, y por tanto dejara terreno público en inversión privada o pública a precio de coste, lo mínimo para construir las infraestructuras necesarias, y obligara a las empresas públicas, las privadas que hagan lo que quieran, a poner un coste máximo sobre el precio de coste.
Con eso los precios se abaratarían minimo un 50%, y si fueran parejas españolas, deberían dejarlo a pagar en comodos plazos, con lo que el coste sería ridículo, eso si, sujeto a permanencia de la pareja en el tiempo y a tener hijos.

Los "liberales" creen que liberalizando el suelo, que hay como el 90% del suelo en España haría que los precios bajaran, claro error, por que los que los compran, las empresas, y la Casta Parasitaria, han llegado un acuerdo con los bancos, la otra pata del taburete de la especulación inmobiliaria, que hace que los precios no solo no bajen, sino que suban cada año.

Conclusión, hasta que no gobiernen los patriotas en España y no las sabandijas de la Casta Parasitaria, los precios no van a bajar, por que lo que quieren es exprimirnos hasta matarnos y sustituirnos por extranjeros, no que el pueblo español prospere. Quieren dinero ahora y rápido, no invertir en riqueza en el futuro.


----------



## Otto_69 (10 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Azuqueca de Henares tiene unas cuantas empresas, Aranda de Duero dicen que no encuentran gente, no sé yo creo que Aranda no está en la periferia ni de Madrid ni Barcelona.
> 
> En Toledo Yuncos e Illescas también tienen unas cuantas empresas. Lo de las carreteras decentes no sé en que zona de España será, la mayoría tiene comarcales donde pueden ir camiones, pero claro no van a poner una autovía para cada pueblo porque nosotros lo valemos. Tal vez copiar a algunos de esos pueblos iría mejor en vez de pedir siempre dinero para autovías a pueblo de 1000 habitantes.



En lugo ya hay muchas zonas con menos densidad de poblaicon que Siberia, ahorran cierran la Alumina que es 1/3 del PIB de la provincia,Ferrol es el Detroit gallego cayendose a cachos.En toda costa norte gallega no hay ni una via rapida que te evite ir atropellando jabalies y caballos salvakes durante el invierno.En Asturias se cerraron las minas y con las subvenciones europeas solo se hicieron centros de interpretacion y paseos maritimos.

Termicas cerradas , Astilleros que no pueden hacer barcos, fundiciones quebradas,de la flota pesquera gallega una de las mayores del mundo hace unas decadas no quedan mas que cuatro chalanas de bajura porque entre impuestos,intermediarios y subastas a la baja sale mas rentable currar en tierra seco y calentito.

La mayor parte del territorio abandonado con grandes y hermosas casas vacias y millones apretujados en unas pocas ciudades en zulos que no pagaran en su vida.


----------



## laresial (10 May 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> En lugo ya hay muchas zonas con menos densidad de poblaicon que Siberia, ahorran cierran la Alumina que es 1/3 del PIB de la provincia,Ferrol es el Detroit gallego cayendose a cachos.En toda costa norte gallega no hay ni una via rapida que te evite ir atropellando jabalies y caballos salvakes durante el invierno.En Asturias se cerraron las minas y con las subvenciones europeas solo se hicieron centros de interpretacion y paseos maritimos.
> 
> Termicas cerradas , Astilleros que no pueden hacer barcos, fundiciones quebradas,de la flota pesquera gallega una de las mayores del mundo hace unas decadas no quedan mas que cuatro chalanas de bajura porque entre impuestos,intermediarios y subastas a la baja sale mas rentable currar en tierra seco y calentito.
> 
> La mayor parte del territorio abandonado con grandes y hermosas casas vacias y millones apretujados en unas pocas ciudades en zulos que no pagaran en su vida.



Lo que se puede esperar de un gobierno de traidores genocidas. Un Genocidio.


----------



## PASEANTE (10 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Y ya por último de verdad, en esa mierda de pueblo que tú mismo citabas, que no lo conozco ni ganas, y parece un pueblo chabolista.
> 
> 
> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/93583309/
> ...



Ah! que soy un embustero por ponerte la realidad de Idealista ?? vaya! 

Ahora a dormir y a cagar nene!!


----------



## la_trotona (10 May 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> En lugo ya hay muchas zonas con menos densidad de poblaicon que Siberia, ahorran cierran la Alumina que es 1/3 del PIB de la provincia,Ferrol es el Detroit gallego cayendose a cachos.En toda costa norte gallega no hay ni una via rapida que te evite ir atropellando jabalies y caballos salvakes durante el invierno.En Asturias se cerraron las minas y con las subvenciones europeas solo se hicieron centros de interpretacion y paseos maritimos.
> 
> Termicas cerradas , Astilleros que no pueden hacer barcos, fundiciones quebradas,de la flota pesquera gallega una de las mayores del mundo hace unas decadas no quedan mas que cuatro chalanas de bajura porque entre impuestos,intermediarios y subastas a la baja sale mas rentable currar en tierra seco y calentito.
> 
> La mayor parte del territorio abandonado con grandes y hermosas casas vacias y millones apretujados en unas pocas ciudades en zulos que no pagaran en su vida.



Esas grandes y hermosas casas vacías podrían habitarlas jubilados, por ejemplo en zonas próximas al Ferrol, pero nada a pedir buen dinero por algo que por el mismo precio puedes tener un apartamento en Santa Pola y Levante. 

Por la zona de la Coruña se ve una autopista, no sé poner una autopista para unir pueblos pequeños me parece que no lo hacen ni los países muy ricos. 







De hecho en una carretera de la costa norte, se ve un carril para vehículos lentos, o sea en vez de dos carriles son 3 en total, muchas carreteras en Alemania que no son autopistas (que tiene menos kilómetros que España) no tienen esos carriles. Vamos que la carretera no se ve mal y pueden ir perfectamente camiones.

¿El problema? Tal vez haya que dar más facilidades burocráticas en las ciudades por parte de los ayuntamientos y los señores del ayuntamiento, trabajar un poco para que las licencias y demás sea más fácil. Mejor quejarse de que no llegan inversiones.


----------



## PASEANTE (10 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Y por cierto, Belmonte está a 100 kilómetros de Cuenca, no 250. No sé si eres un troll de bajo nivel o solo demasiado estúpido para mirar un mapa.
> 
> Venta, 53400 en un pueblo a 20 minutos de Granada capital.
> 
> ...



Jode la verdad eh ?? pues es lo que hay querido..

Y como te dije tómate el cola cao y a dormir nene.. que de adulto y sentido comun tienes que tener poco, porque

"53000 euros una casa de mierda de pueblo algo bueno y barato "solo" A 100 km de Cuenca dice.. " pero tu te lees ?? pero de que coño vas a vivir ahí y donde vas a ir a trabajar gañan... ¿ de cabrero ?

Eres tan tonto que te piensas que en medio del monte hay trabajo, empresas, hospitales y demás y los mismos salarios que en Madrid, y por eso sacas la conclusión de subormal profundo, porque es que no tienes otro nombre, de que en España por tanto, hay vivienda barata porque te puedes comprar un piso en un pueblo de mierda, hecho mierda, por 50k a 100 km de Cuenca

Mira, gañan monoreunonal, que es que no tienes otro nombre.. vete a Parla anda y deja de ir con el discurso imposible de que en España hay viviendas baratas cerca de las zonas de trabajo principales, Madrid, Barcelona o las ciudades importantes de la costa o el norte, ni de coña y lo sabes, por cuatro casas de pueblo de mierda que se vendan en el culo del mundo, deja de mentir, y lo que es peor, de mentirte a ti mismo, pero ese es tu problema nene, suerte porque con las mentiras que te vas montando en la cabeza la vas a necesitar cuando empieces a buscar vivienda a 50 o 60 km cerca de Madrid, Barcelona, etc.. por menos de 150k por un zulo de 50m2

Eso es lo que hay, ignorante de la vida.. que es mucho peor que escribir aquí y leerte las sandeces que dices.. eso tiene arreglo, lo otro no,

Supongo que por ignorantes como tú, estamos como estamos..


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 May 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Tranquilo, ya pincharán. Están a puntito.



Maññaaanaaa...


----------



## Gouel (10 May 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> Jode la verdad eh ?? pues es lo que hay querido..
> 
> Y como te dije a dormir nene..
> 
> ...



Has quedado con un embustero o un analfabeto.
Tu eliges.


----------



## Gouel (10 May 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> Ah! que soy un embustero por ponerte la realidad de Idealista ?? vaya!
> 
> Ahora a dormir y a cagar nene!!



Pues si, un embustero. Como bien he demostrado.
O eso o eres muy muy tonto.


----------



## PASEANTE (10 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Pues si, un embustero. Como bien he demostrado.
> O eso o eres muy muy tonto.



No hijo no.. el que va diciendo que la vivienda está barata en España por una casa de pueblo a50k que has visto en Idealista a 100 km de Cuenca eres tu.. así que perdóname.. el subnormal profundo lo eres tu querido.. pero clarísimamente..

Tu post es similar a decir por ejemplo que los coches en realidad no están muy caros hoy en España porque has visto muchos coches de 20 años de antigüedad de segunda mano en coches.net por 1000 euros.. ese es tu nivel de inteligencia.

Te dejo por caso perdido, no me gusta discutir mucho seguido con retrasados, no obstante puede que de colaborador de TVE o la Sexta sobre inmobiliario les interese tu perfil

Infórmate un poco, te hace falta, y sobre todo dosis de realidad,

Chao patán y suerte, verdaderamente la necesitas...


----------



## Kbkubito (10 May 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> En los pueblos más derroidos y más llenos de moros y rumanos de España te piden 15000 euros por una casa de pueblo que tiene pis de rata que se está comiendo las paredes y los cimientos, y te ocultan que el tejado hay que rehacerlo entero, que hay un muro que posiblemente haya que reforzar si no quieres declarar ruina en un año, y que todo eso te puede costar 10 veces lo pagado.
> 
> Y aun así se ofenden cuando les dices que mejor lo tiren.



Mi tia acaba de vender la casa/corral de nuestros antepasados,(una de ellas) en un pueblo de 1000habitantes,derruida, por 100millones de pesetas. La ha comprado un garrulo del pueblo y se ha gastado una talegada.en arreglarla.


----------



## Kbkubito (10 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> En los 90 si habian casas de pueblo por 10000€ o 20000€ sin buscar mucho. Chaletes por 60000€ con su piscina
> 
> La vivienda en España es un gravísimo problema
> 
> ...



Bueno eh, el otro dia no se que alcalde catalán apareció en su casa ocupada ,hacha en mano,para echar a los ocupas,que lo grabaron con un movil y le han buscado la ruina.


----------



## Gouel (10 May 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> No hijo no.. el que va diciendo que la vivienda está barata en España por una casa de pueblo a50k que has visto en Idealista a 100 km de Cuenca eres tu.. así que perdóname.. el subnormal profundo lo eres tu querido.. pero clarísimamente..
> 
> Infórmate un poco, te hace falta, y sobre todo dosis de realidad, te dejo por caso perdido, no me gusta discutir mucho seguido con retrasados, no obstante puede que de colaborador de TVE o la Sexta sobre inmobiliario les interese tu perfil
> 
> Chao patán y suerte, la necesitas



A ver payaso, tú has dicho que no hay por debajo de 70 mil euros más reformas en un pueblo de 200 habitantes en Cuenca, te he demostrado que en pueblos grandes de cuenca hay casas decentes por 50 mil o pocos más.
Me has puesto ejemplo de otro pueblo y te he demostrado que en ese pueblo también hay.
Te he puesto el ejemplo de un pueblo de Granada a 20 minutos de la capital por ese precio.
Que seas tonto y te hayan intentado estafar, lo entiendo ya que eres muy tonto, y vas cambiando tu discurso cada vez que te pillo.
Deja de hacer ridículo, anda.


----------



## PASEANTE (10 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> A ver payaso, tú has dicho que no hay por debajo de 70 mil euros más reformas en un pueblo de 200 habitantes en Cuenca, te he demostrado que en pueblos grandes de cuenca hay casas decentes por 50 mil o pocos más.
> Me has puesto ejemplo de otro pueblo y te he demostrado que en ese pueblo también hay.
> Te he puesto el ejemplo de un pueblo de Granada a 20 minutos de la capital por ese precio.
> Que seas tonto y te hayan intentado estafar, lo entiendo ya que eres muy tonto, y vas cambiando tu discurso cada vez que te pillo.
> Deja de hacer ridículo, anda.



Te lo repito... con más detalle.. por si no lo has cogido y con ejemplo sencillos, y ya si que chao..


No hijo no.. el que va diciendo que la vivienda está barata en España por una casa de pueblo a50k que has visto en Idealista a 100 km de Cuenca, a 20 de Granada, etc, eres tu.. así que perdóname.. el subnormal profundo lo eres tu querido.. pero clarísimamente..

Tu post es similar a decir por ejemplo que los coches en realidad no están muy caros hoy en España porque has visto muchos coches de 20 años de antigüedad de segunda mano en coches.net por 1000 euros.. ese es tu nivel de inteligencia.

Te dejo por caso perdido, no me gusta discutir mucho seguido con retrasados, no obstante puede que de colaborador de TVE o la Sexta sobre inmobiliario les interese tu perfil

Infórmate un poco, te hace falta, y sobre todo dosis de realidad,

Chao patán y suerte, verdaderamente la necesitas...


----------



## Risitas (10 May 2022)

Hombre si esperas una casa cojonuda con una parcela amplia regalada lo tienes jodido.. Las casas que están construidas en una parcela amplia son bastante reclamadas...


----------



## jota1971 (10 May 2022)

Sufrimos una invasion de Langostos nadie necesita vender....


----------



## Gouel (10 May 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> Te lo repito... con más detalle.. por si no lo has cogido y con ejemplo sencillos, y ya si que chao..
> 
> 
> No hijo no.. el que va diciendo que la vivienda está barata en España por una casa de pueblo a50k que has visto en Idealista a 100 km de Cuenca, a 20 de Granada, etc, eres tu.. así que perdóname.. el subnormal profundo lo eres tu querido.. pero clarísimamente..
> ...



No te gusta discutir porque has quedado como un imbécil y un analfabeto.
No pasa nada, has hecho el ridículo. Seguro que no es la primera ni la última vez.
Cuando quieras vuelve.
Pd. Y deja de contar mentiras. Que lo escrito, escrito está.


----------



## Otto_69 (10 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Esas grandes y hermosas casas vacías podrían habitarlas jubilados, por ejemplo en zonas próximas al Ferrol, pero nada a pedir buen dinero por algo que por el mismo precio puedes tener un apartamento en Santa Pola y Levante.
> 
> Por la zona de la Coruña se ve una autopista, no sé poner una autopista para unir pueblos pequeños me parece que no lo hacen ni los países muy ricos.
> 
> ...



XD XD XD

La AC862! Si a veces tienes 4 o 5 km con un carril rapido que no sirve de nada porque de invierno bajan los jabalies hacia el rio y hay accidentes todas las semanas.Y hacia Villalba/Lugo peor, nieblas (incluida la autovia que hay que cerrar semanas) y por la nacional caballos salvajes en la carretera.

La mitad de los accidentes en carretera en Galicia ya son por animales, o pones una via rapida, cerrada con vallas o en cuanto anochezca bajas a 60kmh

Y por el norte hay (o habia) grandes puertos pesqueros que podrian crecer mucho mas de tener buenas comunicaciones pero la carretera fue trazad en el s XIX


----------



## la_trotona (10 May 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> XD XD XD
> 
> La AC862! Si a veces tienes 4 o 5 km con un carril rapido que no sirve de nada porque de invierno bajan los jabalies hacia el rio y hay accidentes todas las semanas.Y hacia Villalba/Lugo peor, nieblas (incluida la autovia que hay que cerrar semanas) y por la nacional caballos salvajes en la carretera.
> 
> ...



El problema es de vallas, no de autovías o carreteras normales, vamos en las autovías que salen de Madrid no están valladas. Y sobre las comunicaciones, muchos pueblos pesqueros, a pocos kilómetros que se recorra adentro ya están en una autovía, no creo que ese sea el gran problema.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (10 May 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Se reían de mi piso de 85m2 en un pueblo colindante a Toledo con garaje , trastero, terraza y jardín, me costó nuevo a estrenar 14.500€ hoy vale 100.000€



Pena no haberte comprado 8. Que tenías la vida resuelta.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pero si es que no tiene sentido: Entiendo que un piso en Madrid o Barcelona te cueste un huevo porque todo cristo va a trabajar y a morir de infarto allí, pero ¿En un puto pueblo de, por ejemplo la Serranía baja de Cuenca (parte de la España vaciada)? ¿cómo es posible? ¡si es que son aldeas de 200 habitantes! ¿A quien cojones se lo van a vender?



En España la gente se ha vuelto loca con el tema de los precios de las casas. Esto pinta cada día peor.


----------



## SoloLeo (10 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Te cuento, que me conozco el percal.
> 
> Tienen varias propiedades, algunos hasta una carpeta bien gordaka de titulos. Muchas son ruinas pero no las venden por lo que pueda pensar la gente... Vaya, que andan mal de cash.
> 
> ...



Exactamente eso que dices pasa con un solar al lado de mi piso. Buena orientación, espacioso, resguardado del cierzo... El "propietario" dice que no tiene los papeles. El propietario real, no se habla con el primero, y a saber donde está. 
Total, ni con una nota simple conseguimos saber de quien era. La única opción, irnos al registro a ver si había suerte.

¿Por qué no lo hicimos? Porque nos habría puesto con todo el pueblo a malas, ya que "la finca es de fulanito", aunque fulanito no tenga papeles.

Ahí está, muerta de risa. Joder, que país.


----------



## SoloLeo (10 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> TAmbién se puede comprar uno un terreno urbanizalbe, y construirse su propia casa.



Te fríen a impuestos y reglamentaciones. Que si planos, arquitecto, permisos, etc. ya te acabas de ir a un pico.
Los servicios básicos, otro pico.
Más luego la casa, que aunque sea prefabricada, no son tan baratas como podría parecer (Ya lo estuve mirando). Al menos, si lo que buscas es una casa que "ya esté hecha".

Acaba saliendo por un pastizal, y los solares tampoco están tan baratos.

Lo de construirla uno mismo, ya, para qué más. Para tirar un triste tabique piden - en teoría - proyecto de obra...


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (10 May 2022)

Mucha gente se a tirado a buscar una casa en el Campo y pasa lo que pasa, hace 10 años no pasava eso pero ahora si, la comparacion la veo con la cola de cavallo huesca, ahora esta masificado entiendo que el ser inhumano necesita salir pero joder todos al mismo sitio? Como comentava otro forero con el COVID la gente se a dado de cuenta que vivir en una carcel no es vida .


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (10 May 2022)

Tt en Alicante en 20.000 pavos tienes macho sal de Madrid parguela


----------



## Eshpañavabien (10 May 2022)

Poco has mirado. 



https://www.idealista.com/venta-viviendas/burgos/odra-paramos/area-de-odra-paramos/con-chalets,obra-nueva,buen-estado/


----------



## INE (10 May 2022)

https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/82197776/



Pirineo Navarro muy cerca de Francia. El último moronegro que piso esa tierra fue en el siglo IX y le cortaron la cabeza.


----------



## pocholito (10 May 2022)

El campo es vida yo tengo una caseta con huerto y eso es gloria plantó de todo


----------



## cabronavirus (10 May 2022)

Resultados de búsqueda para la consulta: crónicas tapayoguristas







www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Habrá nacido aquí pero su mentalidad es la de cualquier pagapensiones que emigra y cree que, volviendo a su país de origen, podrá adquirir una vivienda en una zona de gente con nivel adquisitivo alto. Pues no. Usted se creerá muy listo pero la Realidad es la que es, aunque el inmi, creyendo que vuelve sintiéndose el Tío Rico que viene de hacer las Américas, reniega frente a la misma.



A ver, si yo que gano siete veces el salario mínimo interprofesional de España, no puedo / quiero comprarme una casa en España.. ¿A vosotros os va a ir mejor? Habéis convertido España es un país de miseria y encima ponéis a parir a los que no queremos perder todos los lazos con el sitio donde nacimos y comprarnos una pequeña vivienda para ir en verano a gastarnos la pasta.

Me imagino que serás el típico langosto pensionista que se compró dos pisos en los años ochenta. 
Pues a ver que tal te va a ir a ti y a tus descendientes cuando dentro de un año os recorten las pensiones, las paguitas, la inflación esté en el 20%, tengáis que pagaros el seguro médico privado, los funcionarios vayan a la calle y tengaís otros cinco millones de moro-negros por la calle... Las vais a pasar putas, ¡pero eso si! muy dignos y con casas a 400K.


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/82197776/
> 
> 
> 
> Pirineo Navarro muy cerca de Francia. El último moronegro que piso esa tierra fue en el siglo IX y le cortaron la cabeza.



150K donde cristo perdió las sandalias. A dos horas de cualquier hospital y a una hora de una puta tienda. Y con el riesgo de que te entren unos paguiteros y te revienten el culo a ti y a tu mujer en medio de la noche.

La casa está cojonuda, la parcela inclerible, ¿pero 150Ks? No tiene sentido.


----------



## conelagualcuello (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> 150K donde cristo perdió las sandalias. A dos horas de cualquier hospital y a una hora de una puta tienda. Y con el riesgo de que te entren unos paguiteros y te revienten el culo a ti y a tu mujer en medio de la noche.
> 
> La casa está cojonuda, la parcela inclerible, ¿pero 150Ks? No tiene sentido.



Yo se lo explico, es muy fácil.
El pacodueño del zulo, que se cree muy lijto, ha ojeado en algún periódico las páginas de compra-venta de inmuebles, y ha visto los anuncios de multitud casitas de ciudad, con la mitad de espacio que el zulo que intenta vender, y hace la multiplicación, et voilà.
Lógicamente, el pacodueño no mira esas tonterias que comenta usted en su primer párrafo.
Además, el pacodueño seguro que tiene una pensión, y seguramente unos terrenos que le dan pingües beneficios, y necesidad de vender...pues no la tiene.


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

conelagualcuello dijo:


> Yo se lo explico, es muy fácil.
> El pacodueño del zulo, que se cree muy lijto, ha ojeado en algún periódico las páginas de compra-venta de inmuebles, y ha visto los anuncios de multitud casitas de ciudad, con la mitad de espacio que el zulo que intenta vender, y hace la multiplicación, et voilà.
> Lógicamente, el pacodueño no mira esas tonterias que comenta usted en su primer párrafo.
> Además, el pacodueño seguro que tiene una pensión, y seguramente unos terrenos que le dan pingües beneficios, y necesidad de vender...pues no la tiene.



Es que una cosa es comprarte un casa en un pueblo con un pequeño huerto y otra irte al medio del pirineo a estar completamente aislado. Eso en invierno tiene que ser muy divertido.... No tiene sentido ese precio.

Además, me conozco el percal: Luego llamas y te dicen que es terreno rural, pero que construyeron hace mucho tiempo y nadie les ha dicho nunca nada...
Luego te encuentras a los seis meses con una orden de derribo.


----------



## isidro666 (10 May 2022)

Los precios en los pueblos son criminales... si todo el mundo sabe que él cemento cuesta la mitad en los pueblos.


----------



## Migue111 (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pero si es que no tiene sentido: Entiendo que un piso en Madrid o Barcelona te cueste un huevo porque todo cristo va a trabajar y a morir de infarto allí, pero ¿En un puto pueblo de, por ejemplo la Serranía baja de Cuenca (parte de la España vaciada)? ¿cómo es posible? ¡si es que son aldeas de 200 habitantes! ¿A quien cojones se lo van a vender?



Con la pandemia ha subido la demanda de casas lejos de la ciudad. Las bonitas/baratas duran poco en venta.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Llevo dos meses buscando alguna puta casa en algún pueblo perdido de montaña habitado por caga-corrales para relajarme cuando vengo los veranos a España. Pues es imposible encontrar nada decente que no baje de 150.000 pavos. Pero imposible: Todo son casas derroidas o gente que te quiere estafar.
> 
> Busco una casa que tenga al menos 100 metros cuadrados y algo de parcela (500M2 sería ideal) y que no esté en medio de algún secarral tipo La Sagra.
> 
> ...



En España tienes que contratar a estos dos. Son unos gemelos que tienen un programa muy exitoso. El uno te encuentra la casa de tus sueños y el otro te reforma la tuya para poder venderla a un precio que te permita comprar la otra…
Y además te pueden cantar unas coplillas en la fiesta de inauguración de la nueva casa.


----------



## Tratante (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Llevo dos meses buscando alguna puta casa en algún pueblo perdido de montaña habitado por caga-corrales para relajarme cuando vengo los veranos a España. Pues es imposible encontrar nada decente que no baje de 150.000 pavos. Pero imposible: Todo son casas derroidas o gente que te quiere estafar.
> 
> Busco una casa que tenga al menos 100 metros cuadrados y algo de parcela (500M2 sería ideal) y que no esté en medio de algún secarral tipo La Sagra.
> 
> ...



No mires en pueblos bien comunicados y con playa/mar, que igual alucinas..., por esos 150K como mucho encuentras apartamentos paquiles diseñados para veranear, con poco espacio, malas calidades y peores aislamientos.

Para casitas individuales, no digo mansiones, empieza por poner el doble y hablamos.


----------



## Kelbek (10 May 2022)

En idealista hay pisos dignos por 60k en muchos sitios (obviamente no en el centro de las ciudades) en serio no los encuentras? O buscas un chalet de lujo por 150k?


----------



## INE (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> 150K donde cristo perdió las sandalias. A dos horas de cualquier hospital y a una hora de una puta tienda. Y con el riesgo de que te entren unos paguiteros y te revienten el culo a ti y a tu mujer en medio de la noche.
> 
> La casa está cojonuda, la parcela inclerible, ¿pero 150Ks? No tiene sentido.



Ahí no hay paguiteros, pagas el aislamiento. En verano es una zona cojonuda pero en invierno jo jo jo. De todas maneras
podrías regatear.


----------



## Otto_69 (10 May 2022)

T


la_trotona dijo:


> El problema es de vallas, no de autovías o carreteras normales, vamos en las autovías que salen de Madrid no están valladas. Y sobre las comunicaciones, muchos pueblos pesqueros, a pocos kilómetros que se recorra adentro ya están en una autovía, no creo que ese sea el gran problema.



Aqui todas las autovias, autopistas y vias rapidas estan valladas.Y los puertos pesqueros del norte entre Ferrol y Burela no tienen ninguna autovia.
Asi hay pueblos que en los 50 hasta los 70 tenian hasta una docena de fabricas de conservas y docenas de barcos ahora son puertos vacios en los que quedan solo jubilados.

Aunque no solo son las comunicaciones, el desguace de la flota ,las ganancias cada vez mas miserables, los astilleros que no pueden hacer barcos y se dedican desde hacer palas eolicas hasta plataformas marinas "jackets" buscando negocio.La mina de carbon que alimentaba la termica, ambas cerradas.La alumina que funcionaba con la energia de esa central...se ha ido cerrando todo ,pagando jubilaciones anticipadas y las siguientes generaciones a emigrar.


----------



## Boker (10 May 2022)

Otra puta burbuja sin sentido en este país de especuladores.
Ya explotará. 
Entretanto, abstenerse de comprar.


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> En España tienes que contratar a estos dos. Son unos gemelos que tienen un programa muy exitoso. El uno te encuentra la casa de tus sueños y el otro te reforma la tuya para poder venderla a un precio que te permita comprar la otra…
> Y además te pueden cantar unas coplillas en la fiesta de inauguración de la nueva casa.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053983



Pués viendo las pintas que tienen seguro que al final de la reforma te abren el culo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pués viendo las pintas que tienen seguro que al final de la reforma te abren el culo.



En mi casa los llamamos "los hermanos Pinzones".


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

Déjame que te diga una cosa: España es el mejor país del mundo para ir de vacaciones.
Buena comida, buenos paisajes, gente simpática, chicas guapas y relativamente barato para un americano o europeo del norte.

Vivir y trabajar en España es la muerte en vida, pero de vacaciones es otra cosa.


----------



## PASEANTE (10 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> No te gusta discutir porque has quedado como un imbécil y un analfabeto.
> No pasa nada, has hecho el ridículo. Seguro que no es la primera ni la última vez.
> Cuando quieras vuelve.
> Pd. Y deja de contar mentiras. Que lo escrito, escrito está.



Patán mentiroso... anda lee, que ni eso sabes.. aquí el único palurdo que hay eres tu diciendo que la vivienda en España esta asequible porque en los pueblos de mierda valen 50k las casas, y sigues insistiendo... madre mía, vete a cagar anda...

Poco has leído el foro y las noticias del inmobiliario, sinceramente algunos no se que hacéis aquí.. más retrasado y no naces

Ahora a dormir nene y te lo pego otra vez... te lo vuelvo a explicar, con algún ejemlo más, también puedes volver al colegio o a la universidad si tienes problemas culturales o de compresión lectora.

*Te lo repito... con más detalle.. por si no lo has cogido y con ejemplo sencillos, y ya si que chao..


No hijo no.. el que va diciendo que la vivienda está barata en España por una casa de pueblo a50k que has visto en Idealista a 100 km de Cuenca, a 20 de Granada, etc, eres tu.. así que perdóname.. el subnormal profundo lo eres tu querido.. pero clarísimamente..

Tu post es similar a decir por ejemplo que los coches en realidad no están muy caros hoy en España porque has visto muchos coches de 20 años de antigüedad de segunda mano en coches.net por 1000 euros.. ese es tu nivel de inteligencia.

Lo que dices es muy similar también a uno que decía por aquí que la subida de la gasolina no le afecta, porque el siempre echa 20 euros

A ver si te enteras, de que el 90% de la vivienda está en zonas urbanas, que es donde es inaccesible a precios de disaparate y que nadie se puede ir a vivir al pueblo que tu dices porque sencillamente ni hay trabajo ni forma de ir a vivir a diario ahí.., porque haya cuatro pueblos con casas de la muerte a 40k no significa que haya vivienda asequible ni de lejos gañan...

ESTO ES LO QUE YO DIGO Y MANTENGO Y ES LA PURA REALIDAD.. EL RESTO SON TUS PAJAS MENTALES...*

Te dejo por caso perdido, no me gusta discutir mucho seguido con retrasados, no obstante puede que de colaborador de TVE o la Sexta sobre inmobiliario les interese tu perfil

Infórmate un poco, te hace falta, y sobre todo dosis de realidad,

Chao patán y suerte, verdaderamente la necesitas...

*Y SI QUIERES SEGUIMOS!! es que te lo voy a repetir cada vez que contestes, no se puede con retrasados como tú.. es que es incontestable lo que te digo*

Al ignore

*CHAO!!*


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (10 May 2022)

Eso lo pagas en 3 años de salario, como en los setenta.

La pena es que de ese salario te distraigan el 65% para impuestos, y no te quede ni para comer. 

35% IVA - 25% retenciones - 21% IVA- 60% impuestos energía, etc.

Afortunadamente desapareció el malvado franquismo.


----------



## señortopocho (10 May 2022)

Lo de los pueblos es cuanto menos peculiar, pero también como compradores nos pensamos que por ser un pueblo todo es más barato y no es así. 

En mi pueblo se han construido casas hace menos de 10 años que seguramente en coste de material y obra valen lo que piden aunque a mi me choque que pidan 150k por ella. 

Luego hay otros que como bien te han dicho es una cuestión de que la casa en el pueblo no le pide pan y el dinero no lo necesita así que lo anuncian pero no tienen interés claro en venderlo. 

En los pueblos se nota cuando es herencia y hay que repartir, en ese momento si puedes ver un buen precio


----------



## Thera (10 May 2022)

https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/93459515/



Y de este palo un montón.
Con lo que no pagas puedes reformar lo que te rote.


----------



## INE (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Déjame que te diga una cosa: España es el mejor país del mundo para ir de vacaciones.
> Buena comida, buenos paisajes, gente simpática, chicas guapas y relativamente barato para un americano o europeo del norte.
> 
> Vivir y trabajar en España es la muerte en vida, pero de vacaciones es otra cosa.



Lo que pasa es que si quieres una casa en lugar remoto la "chica" más joven va a tener 72 años.


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que si quieres una casa en lugar remoto la "chica" más joven va a tener 72 años.



Bueno, es un decir: Ya tengo 50 tacos y empiezo a estar fuera de mercado. Además, mi bigotuda no lo vería bien.


----------



## csainz (10 May 2022)

Thera dijo:


> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/93459515/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La gente ha descubierto que con una vw transporter de albañil pintada de blanco rojo y un vinilo california y una colchoneta puede pasar unos días ahí sin andar limpiando / arreglando / pagando impuestos todo el año. Y los pueblos vacíos deseando que vayan para pedir ayudas de turismo / reconversion rural de la España vaciada o como le quieran llamar. Nadie quiere problemas en el ocio.


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

csainz dijo:


> La gente ha dlesckbie





Thera dijo:


> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/93459515/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa casa está en terreno no-urbanizable. Si está tan barata es porque el ayuntamiento ya le ha dado un toque.
En Asturias han endurecido la legislación un montón y con carácter retroactivo.


----------



## csainz (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esa casa está en terreno no-urbanizable. Si está tan barata es porque el ayuntamiento ya le ha dado un toque.
> En Asturias han endurecido la legislación un montón y con carácter retroactivo.



Pues con más razon aún. En mi pueblo están desesperados por que vengan caravanas aunque sea. El pueblo es una puta mierda y los únicos que están agusto están en cortijos a unos pocos kms, alejados de todo pero cerca por si pasa algo.

Y si no te dejan apacar la furgo, sigues al siguiente pueblo. El problema lo tiene el que paga todo el año en ellos.


----------



## la_trotona (10 May 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> T
> 
> Aqui todas las autovias, autopistas y vias rapidas estan valladas.Y los puertos pesqueros del norte entre Ferrol y Burela no tienen ninguna autovia.
> Asi hay pueblos que en los 50 hasta los 70 tenian hasta una docena de fabricas de conservas y docenas de barcos ahora son puertos vacios en los que quedan solo jubilados.
> ...



Eso más bien son otras razones, y habría que elimianr muchas trabas burocráticas y facilitar el desarrollo de las industrias. Y ya lo de la tarifa eléctrica industrial es de juzgado.


----------



## Guillotin (10 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/82197776/
> 
> 
> 
> Pirineo Navarro muy cerca de Francia. El último moronegro que piso esa tierra fue en el siglo IX y le cortaron la cabeza.



Por ese precio, es evidente que el vendedor le ha aplicado un incremento sobre el coeficiente "Hay zonas y zonas" .
"¡Hombre! Esta usté en pleno valle del Roncal."


----------



## rafabogado (10 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Fácil. Yo te lo explico. A los paisanos no les hace falta el dinero, cobran sus 800 pavetes de pensión, multiplicado por dos, y no gastan ni 400, porque ni calefacción ponen, sólo el agua, la luz y el teléfono (obviamente no tienen Internet, salvo que sea gente joven, pero me refiero a viejos). Y ni comida compran, porque comen lo que da la tierra, como Rambo, como mucho se gastarán 40 pavos a la semana el matrimonio en comida.
> 
> Así que cualquier pareja de abuelos con 78 años tiene 200 mil euros en el banco. Repito, no les hace falta el dinero y prefieren que la casa que les sobra se caiga a cachos antes que "regalarla". Es la mentalidad en los pueblos.



Totalmente.

Y yo añado un detalle: al final aparece quien lo paga.

Lo vi en mi propia familia. Piso comprado a 120 hace 15 años. Lo ponen a la venta en 280 

Les digo que si quieren venderlo, como mucho, que sean 180. 

Me responden que "no van a regalarla", que "han pagado mucha luz, agua y comunidad".

A los dos años llega un funcionario que ofrece 260 y finalmente aceptan 270.

Lo triste es que esos abuelos que tienen 200 mil euros en el banco y que no tienen prisa por vender, ahora tienen 470 porque ni se gastan los 200 ni los 470 tras vender el piso.

Spain!


----------



## MrDanger (10 May 2022)

En los pueblos perdidos de Castilla por 50000 euros tienes una casa, sin terreno (con un pequeño patio). Aunque muchos prefieren que se hunda a bajar el precio. España es así.


----------



## rafabogado (10 May 2022)

Thera dijo:


> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/93459515/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias. Me ha gustado. Estas propiedades están muy bien para vivir aislado.

Sin embargo, la vida en Asturias es una vida dura por la climatología. 

Para verano está bien. En invierno ahí no hay quien viva. Te entra frío y humedad por todos los puntos cardinales, y por el suelo te sube al no tener solera y por el techo te baja del agua y de la nieve.


----------



## csainz (10 May 2022)

Es verdad, eso es prácticamente un chamizo de bloques venido a más. Si no tiene puertas entre habitaciones, luz, tuberías, igual han hecho la trampa de tenerlo dado de alta como almacén agrícola, siendo imposible meterle esas mejoras.


----------



## myles (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Llevo dos meses buscando alguna puta casa en algún pueblo perdido de montaña habitado por caga-corrales para relajarme cuando vengo los veranos a España. Pues es imposible encontrar nada decente que no baje de 150.000 pavos. Pero imposible: Todo son casas derroidas o gente que te quiere estafar.
> 
> Busco una casa que tenga al menos 100 metros cuadrados y algo de parcela (500M2 sería ideal) y que no esté en medio de algún secarral tipo La Sagra.
> 
> ...



Un país casi pobre dice el subnormal, pensabas en ir a los pueblos a "evangelizar" con tus precios. Quédate a hincharte de Amburgesas y conviértete en un CERDAZO grasiento.


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

myles dijo:


> Un país casi pobre dice el subnormal, pensabas en ir a los pueblos a "evangelizar" con tus precios. Quédate a hincharte de Amburgesas y conviértete en un CERDAZO grasiento.



Vaya, un puto paleto que no sabe ni escribir Hamburguesa con "Hache"  . Típico de un endogámico caga-corrales que no ha salido de su pueblo en la puta vida. Otro imbécil que piensa que la gente en estados unidos solo come hamburguesas.

La grasa la tienes tú en el cerebro.


----------



## ashe (11 May 2022)

La burbuja de las casas de los pueblos vino con la pandemia, al ver que pueden sacar nicho, además del clásico compincheo de ayuntamiento & alcalde que tiene al amigo constructor y tal, lo digo porque a la hora de la verdad muchos de esos volverán a las comodidades de la ciudad, que paradogicamente internet, en epecial el móvil está haciendo que mucha gente de pueblo actue como el urbanita

Que siendo franco, mejor un pueblo vacio a llenarlo de urbanitas e invasores

Y eso está alimentado por extranjeros y bancos alemanes, holandeses y franceses, que solo toca ver como a los invasores les dan facilidades y al resto no, cuando sobra hasta el último extranjero


Skywalker22 dijo:


> Aquí una de 35 mil euros. Nueva.
> Es pequeña, eso sí. Provincia de León.
> 
> 
> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/96592064/



De todas las casas probablemente la mejor calidad precio de todo con posibilidad de un pequeño huerto


Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Inmi que quiere invertir en Ejpaña, pa tener derecho a un permiso de residencia, debe asumir que la cosa no le saldrá barata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y ahi es una parte del problema demostrando porque sobran


Plasta dijo:


> La España vaciada, quedan cuatro cagacorrales en un pueblo de mierda que parece Belchite viejo pero "o me dan 300.000 euros por la masía del techo hundido o la sigo usando para que duerman los animales cuando llueve."
> 
> Aquí en Catalunya es peor, no hay pueblo pequeño sin sus moros en la plazuela tomando té. Si había alguna casa a precio de ganga la han comprado con nuestros impuestos para alquilarsela a Hassan o a N'dongo por 40 euros mientras espera a su séptimo hijo financiado.
> 
> A los nativos o noministas hipoteca a 40 años o nada. Así están las cosas.



Cosa que solo se solucionará de manera bélica, iros metiendolo en la cabeza


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (11 May 2022)

Thera dijo:


> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/93459515/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me gusto esa casa, esta muy accesible para lo que quiere el op, incluso no suena imposible venderla con algo de descuento, si algo no sale bien.


----------



## 8cilindros (11 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Llevo dos meses buscando alguna puta casa en algún pueblo perdido de montaña habitado por caga-corrales para relajarme cuando vengo los veranos a España. Pues es imposible encontrar nada decente que no baje de 150.000 pavos. Pero imposible: Todo son casas derroidas o gente que te quiere estafar.
> 
> Busco una casa que tenga al menos 100 metros cuadrados y algo de parcela (500M2 sería ideal) y que no esté en medio de algún secarral tipo La Sagra.
> 
> ...



Amego, ¿cómo sabes la gente que te quiere estafar?


----------



## corto maltes (11 May 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Muy bien, pues que luego no salgan llorando porque les han ocupado su segunda residencia. Que sean consecuentes. Pones precios altos, mucha gente no puede pagarlos así que habiendo pisos vacíos la gente en la calle no se va a quedar.



coincido..


----------



## lapetus (11 May 2022)

Los tochos... los tochos nunca bajan.


----------



## El Mercader (11 May 2022)

8cilindros dijo:


> Amego, ¿cómo sabes la gente que te quiere estafar?



Pues porque te venden casas construidas en suelo rústico sin licencia para ello.


----------



## El Mercader (11 May 2022)

Acabo de hablar con un tío que me vende una casa recién reformada de 200 metros cuadrados y con parcela de 600 metros en un pueblo caga-corrales de 20 habitantes a 150 KM de Madrid (mi familia es de Madrid) en un secarral por 60.000 pavos. Pueblo sin autobus, bar, tiendas, médico ni nada (obviamente).

De momento es lo mejor que he encontrado después de dos meses buscando, pero creo que con esto me conformo. 
La parcelita para el madmax es innegociable (la quiero si o si).

Ya os contaré dentro de diez días (voy a ir España a hacer varias gestiones y aprovecharé para ver la casa).


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (12 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A ver, si *yo que gano siete veces el salario mínimo interprofesional de España, no puedo / quiero comprarme una casa en España*.. ¿A vosotros os va a ir mejor? Habéis convertido España es un país de miseria y encima ponéis a parir a los que no queremos perder todos los lazos con el sitio donde nacimos y comprarnos una pequeña vivienda para ir en verano a gastarnos la pasta.
> 
> Me imagino que serás el típico langosto pensionista que se compró dos pisos en los años ochenta.
> Pues a ver que tal te va a ir a ti y a tus descendientes cuando dentro de un año os recorten las pensiones, las paguitas, la inflación esté en el 20%, tengáis que pagaros el seguro médico privado, los funcionarios vayan a la calle y tengaís otros cinco millones de moro-negros por la calle... Las vais a pasar putas, ¡pero eso si! muy dignos y con casas a 400K.



Mucho presumir de ganar pero, la Realidad es que no puede comprar aquí. Mientras ....









INE: La venta de viviendas firma en febrero su mejor mes en casi 14 años


En febrero se han inscrito en los registros 53.623 compraventas de viviendas, el dato mensual más alto desde abril de 2008. Según el INE, las operaciones crecen un 24% interanual y acumulan un alza de más del 27% en los dos primeros meses del ejercicio, aupadas por el mercado de segunda mano...




www.idealista.com









__





Aedas Homes bate récord de ventas con 3.000 viviendas y compra suelo para desarrollar otras 4.000 - elEconomista.es






www.eleconomista.es













Amenabar repite en La Moraleja tras vender 250 en tiempo récord


Amenabar pisa fuerte en La Moraleja, una de las urbanizaciones más exclusivas de España y en la que aterrizó hace poco más de un año con su primer proyecto en el segmento de lujo




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Ortegal (12 May 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> T
> 
> Aqui todas las autovias, autopistas y vias rapidas estan valladas.Y los puertos pesqueros del norte entre Ferrol y Burela no tienen ninguna autovia.
> Asi hay pueblos que en los 50 hasta los 70 tenian hasta una docena de fabricas de conservas y docenas de barcos ahora son puertos vacios en los que quedan solo jubilados.
> ...



Yo vivo en Ferrol pero soy de una aldea de valdoviño, tú eres ferrolano o has venido a vivir a Galicia.


----------



## El Mercader (19 May 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Mucho presumir de ganar pero, la Realidad es que no puede comprar aquí. Mientras ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No si no es que no pueda comprar, es que no voy a comprar mierdas sobrevaloradas.
Por cierto: Después de mucho buscar ya he comprado: Un tío que estaba muy mal de pasta y que vendía una casa valorada en 150K por 80K pavos.

Eso es usar tu dinero y tu cerebro, no comprar las mierdas sobrevaloradas que compra todo el mundo.

PS, Las cosas no deben de estar muy bien cuando la mayor parte de los anuncios de venta de casas llevan más de seis meses puestos.


----------



## Gusman (19 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No si no es que no pueda comprar, es que no voy a comprar mierdas sobrevaloradas.
> Por cierto: Después de mucho buscar ya he comprado: Un tío que estaba muy mal de pasta y que vendía una casa valorada en 150K por 80K pavos.
> 
> Eso es usar tu dinero y tu cerebro, no comprar las mierdas sobrevaloradas que compra todo el mundo.
> ...



Metros? Situacion?


----------



## Arthas98 (19 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Que yo sepa la vivienda atiende a lo que en economía se entiende como.la ley de la oferta y demanda, los politicos y autoridades poco tienen que ver aqui eh
> 
> si en un pueblo perdido en la montaña hay casas por 150.000€ es porque hay gente que ya ha comprado alguna casa similar y ha pagado ese precio.



Estás en un mercado imperfecto puesto que la oferta está estrangulada por la administración


----------



## El Mercader (19 May 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Metros? Situacion?



Zona de semi-montaña (1100 metros de altura) Casa de 250 metros (completamente reformada), jardin de 450 metros cuadrados. A veinte 20 Km de una capital de provincia de 60.000 habitantes.


----------



## todoayen (19 May 2022)

Efectiviwonder. Preguntad por el valor que tiene en catastro o en hacienda. Al final o vendes caro o hacienda te mete la paralela.


----------



## Gusman (20 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Zona de semi-montaña (1100 metros de altura) Casa de 250 metros (completamente reformada), jardin de 450 metros cuadrados. A veinte 20 Km de una capital de provincia de 60.000 habitantes.



pues para ser Avila suena bien...


----------



## Guillotin (20 May 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Muy bien, pues que luego no salgan llorando porque les han ocupado su segunda residencia. Que sean consecuentes. Pones precios altos, mucha gente no puede pagarlos así que habiendo pisos vacíos la gente en la calle no se va a quedar.



Nadie parece entender algo tan obvio, los caseros-inversores confían que con una sencilla Ley, por fin se va a solucionar el problemón que tenemos con la vivienda.


----------



## la_trotona (20 May 2022)

Será que no quieren que se llene la España vaciada.


----------



## Guillotin (20 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Será que no quieren que se llene la España vaciada.



Y no quieren, ellos lo que quieren son "ayudas" del Gobierno.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (20 May 2022)

En España no se debería comprar ninguna casa hasta que quiten el impuesto de sucesiones.


----------



## Avulense64 (20 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Nadie parece entender algo tan obvio, los caseros-inversores confían que con una sencilla Ley, por fin se va a solucionar el problemón que tenemos con la vivienda.



Pues van listos. Gente en la puta calle y casas vacías, eso solo puede acabar de una manera, y es ocupando. Quien no lo quiera entender es su problema. por el camino habrá ocupaciones injustas a gente que no especula y que tiene sus viviendas vacías por otras causas, pero muchos otros no.

Pero bueno, que sigan jugando al monopoly con sus zulos y si la himbersión sale mal que asuman las consecuencias. 
Lo queremos todo. Yo limitaría precios y a la vez desalojaba en pocos días. Ese sería el trato a los caseros. ¿Queréis desalojos rápidos? Pues a cambio precios tasados a lo que marque el gobierno. Y si no a joderse.


----------



## Avulense64 (20 May 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> pues para ser Avila suena bien...



Ya espero a ver de qué trabajas allí. 
Calienta esa casa en Ávila, que es un puto congelador.
20 km que harás todos los días como poco dos veces si curras en la ciudad, acabas hasta los huevos.
Para retirarse puede estar bien aunque yo buscaría zonas más cálidas de España.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Pasa que los vecinos piensan que tienen oro, aunque cada vez hay menos gente en sus pueblos, pero da igual, lo suyo vale mucho. Hasta que no necesiten el dinero de verdad, no se avendrán a razons.



¿Qué razones?

¿Las tuyas?

Hay mucho aspirante a dictadorzuelo suelto. Cada uno decide por cuánto vende y si desea vender. No sé a qué viene esta especie de ira contra el que no adapta el precio a tus aspiraciones.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (20 May 2022)

isidro666 dijo:


> Los precios en los pueblos son criminales... si todo el mundo sabe que él cemento cuesta la mitad en los pueblos.



Pues el que lo sepa, que se meta a construir, en lugar de lanzar mensajes poco constructivos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 May 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Pues van listos. Gente en la puta calle y casas vacías, eso solo puede acabar de una manera, y es ocupando. Quien no lo quiera entender es su problema. por el camino habrá ocupaciones injustas a gente que no especula y que tiene sus viviendas vacías por otras causas, pero muchos otros no.
> 
> Pero bueno, que sigan jugando al monopoly con sus zulos y si la himbersión sale mal que asuman las consecuencias.
> Lo queremos todo. Yo limitaría precios y a la vez desalojaba en pocos días. Ese sería el trato a los caseros. ¿Queréis desalojos rápidos? Pues a cambio precios tasados a lo que marque el gobierno. Y si no a joderse.



No seré yo quién defienda la especulación con la vivienda. Sé que hay mucho propietario que alquila zulos inmundos a precios elevados, en España y fuera de España. Pero la propiedad privada es la propiedad privada, no puedes de ninguna manera justificar la ocupación.
En todo caso se pueden hacer políticas sociales para atender a gente sin recursos o que no encuentra trabajo, pero no justificar la ocupación.
Si alguien compra una vivienda y decide tenerla vacía, es su problema. Digo yo. En todo caso, si la tiene vacía, NO especula, ¿o sí? Dirás que indirectamente suben los precios debido a esta gente que no alquila.
Los precios del alquiler son altos en ciudades donde hay mucho trabajo. En ciudades pequeñas o de paro alto, los precios son bajos.
Es oferta y demanda, ocurre así en todas partes. Intenta alquilar en New York, y cabréate muchísimo si no puedes pagarlo. A ver si consigues algo.

Hoy en día en España hay viviendas vacías, en muchos casos infravivienda, pero también hay vivienda asequible en núcleos poco poblados. Una persona que pueda trabajar a distancia, que esté jubilada, que tenga paguita, o que se plantee vivir en núcleos rurales tiene alternativas.
Lo de querer vivir todos en Ibiza, Mallorca, Bilbao, Barcelona o Madrid, da como resultado precios disparados en esas capitales.


----------



## la_trotona (20 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Qué razones?
> 
> ¿Las tuyas?
> 
> Hay mucho aspirante a dictadorzuelo suelto. Cada uno decide por cuánto vende y si desea vender. No sé a qué viene esta especie de ira contra el que no adapta el precio a tus aspiraciones.



Pues perfecto, pero hay mucho más dictadozuelo entre los que quieren que el gobierno de dinero y dinero para la llamada España vaciada, que según la gente que vive allí están muy preocupados por ese fenómeno. Si quieren servicios como en la ciudad, que los paguen todos de sus bolsillo como pasa en la ciudad, y si tienen que aumentar IBIS y demás, se tendrá que hacer.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Pues perfecto, pero hay mucho más dictadozuelo entre los que quieren que el gobierno de dinero y dinero para la llamada España vaciada, que según la gente que vive allí están muy preocupados por ese fenómeno. Si quieren servicios como en la ciudad, que los paguen todos de sus bolsillo como pasa en la ciudad, y si tienen que aumentar IBIS y demás, se tendrá que hacer.



¿Qué hora es?

Manzanas traigo.


----------



## la_trotona (20 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No seré yo quién defienda la especulación con la vivienda. Sé que hay mucho propietario que alquila zulos inmundos a precios elevados, en España y fuera de España. Pero la propiedad privada es la propiedad privada, no puedes de ninguna manera justificar la ocupación.
> En todo caso se pueden hacer políticas sociales para atender a gente sin recursos o que no encuentra trabajo, pero no justificar la ocupación.
> Si alguien compra una vivienda y decide tenerla vacía, es su problema. Digo yo. En todo caso, si la tiene vacía, NO especula, ¿o sí? Dirás que indirectamente suben los precios debido a esta gente que no alquila.
> Los precios del alquiler son altos en ciudades donde hay mucho trabajo. En ciudades pequeñas o de paro alto, los precios son bajos.
> ...



El problema es que en muchos pueblos pequeños y con muchas casas vacías, los precios de las casas no son tan diferentes de un buen apartamento en la playa, que oye perfecto, pero luego no se quejen de que se vacíen sus pueblos y empiecen a dar la tabarra para que el gobierno les de dinero.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No si no es que no pueda comprar, es que no voy a comprar mierdas sobrevaloradas.
> Por cierto: Después de mucho buscar ya he comprado: Un tío que estaba muy mal de pasta y que vendía una casa valorada en 150K por 80K pavos.
> 
> Eso es usar tu dinero y tu cerebro, no comprar las mierdas sobrevaloradas que compra todo el mundo.
> ...



Lo que has hecho ha sido aprovecharte de alguien vulnerable. Eso es sinónimo de tener pocos escrúpulos. No hace falta cerebro para eso, solo falta de escrúpulos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> El problema es que en muchos pueblos pequeños y con muchas casas vacías, los precios de las casas no son tan diferentes de un buen apartamento en la playa, que oye perfecto, pero luego no se quejen de que se vacíen sus pueblos y empiecen a dar la tabarra para que el gobierno les de dinero.



Y dale. Hay casas rurales a lo largo y ancho de España por 50 mil euros, e incluso por menos.
Y pisos en pequeñas ciudades por 30 o 40 mil euros. ¿Tampoco puedes ahorrar eso?

Venga, a cagar a la vía.


----------



## la_trotona (20 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Y dale. Hay casas rurales a lo largo y ancho de España por 50 mil euros, e incluso por menos.
> Y pisos en pequeñas ciudades por 30 o 40 mil euros. ¿Tampoco puedes ahorrar eso?
> 
> Venga, a cagar a la vía.



¿Con esos precios de casas rurales son habitables? O están para tirar y tener que volver a construir de nuevo. Si son habitalbes, entonces sí, pero hay que entender el concepto de habitable según individuos.

Ya he vuelto de cagar a la vía.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Con esos precios de casas rurales son habitables? O están para tirar y tener que volver a construir de nuevo. Si son habitalbes, entonces sí, pero hay que entender el concepto de habitable según individuos.
> 
> Ya he vuelto de cagar a la vía.



¿Tanto te cuesta mirar en las webs inmobiliarias?

Casa por 20 000 euros en un pueblo de Cáceres.


https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/96498765/



Y casas como esas, en muchos otros pueblos.

Piso en otro pueblo de Cáceres. Precio: 20 000 euros.



https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/97703257/



Perfectamente habitable.

Claro que no es la Gran Vía.


----------



## la_trotona (20 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Tanto te cuesta mirar en las webs inmobiliarias?



En el pueblo de mi madre, ha casas anunciadas por 60.000 euros, que hay que tirarlas y hacerlas nuevas para conseguir que sean habitables, una impresión son las fotos, y luego diferente cuando ves allí la realidad.


----------



## wireless1980 (20 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Llevo dos meses buscando alguna puta casa en algún pueblo perdido de montaña habitado por caga-corrales para relajarme cuando vengo los veranos a España. Pues es imposible encontrar nada decente que no baje de 150.000 pavos. Pero imposible: Todo son casas derroidas o gente que te quiere estafar.
> 
> Busco una casa que tenga al menos 100 metros cuadrados y algo de parcela (500M2 sería ideal) y que no esté en medio de algún secarral tipo La Sagra.
> 
> ...



¿Cuanto pagas de HOA, mantenimiento e impuestos en la casa paco americana?


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> En el pueblo de mi madre, ha casas anunciadas por 60.000 euros, que hay que tirarlas y hacerlas nuevas para conseguir que sean habitables, una impresión son las fotos, y luego diferente cuando ves allí la realidad.



No sé dónde está el pueblo de tu madre. Yo te busqué fotos en un portal inmobiliario y creo que sí reflejan la realidad.


----------



## la_trotona (20 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No sé dónde está el pueblo de tu madre. Yo te busqué fotos en un portal inmobiliario y creo que sí reflejan la realidad.



Pues sí es habitable de verdad, entonces sí que son precios pagables, pero vamos no se ve una tendencia en general, ojalá.


----------



## El Mercader (20 May 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Ya espero a ver de qué trabajas allí.
> Calienta esa casa en Ávila, que es un puto congelador.
> 20 km que harás todos los días como poco dos veces si curras en la ciudad, acabas hasta los huevos.
> Para retirarse puede estar bien aunque yo buscaría zonas más cálidas de España.



Es para retirarme. De todas maneras trabajo como informático en Nueva York y llegado el caso podría trabajar en remoto desde España (eso sí, renunciando a parte del salario).

No obstante, con lo que tengo ahorrado y llevando un vida sin despilfarros, podría jubilarme ya mismo.

Me gusta el clima frío. Además hay chimenea y calefacción de Gasoil. Si llega el momento en que el Gasoil se pone a 10 pavos el litro, se puede tirar de chimenea. Si tambien te prohíben la chimenea, pues entiendo que el país estará la borde la guerra civil.

De todas maneras el verdadero problema en España es (y será) el calor, no el frío.


----------



## El Mercader (20 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Lo que has hecho ha sido aprovecharte de alguien vulnerable. Eso es sinónimo de tener pocos escrúpulos. No hace falta cerebro para eso, solo falta de escrúpulos.



Tu eres gilipollas y en tu casa lo saben: El tío llevaba seis putos meses intentando vender la casa. Casi me da un beso cuando le dije que se la compraba.
Estáis tan engañados que os pensáis que las casas en España valen lo que piden por ellas.


----------



## Gusman (20 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Tanto te cuesta mirar en las webs inmobiliarias?
> 
> Casa por 20 000 euros en un pueblo de Cáceres.
> 
> ...



Ese no es el precio. Pone precio a convenir en la descripcion. Es un engaño, como suele ocurrir con esos precios. He llegado a ver casas que ponian la cuota mensual de la hipoteca como precio


----------



## Skywalker22 (21 May 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Ese no es el precio. Pone precio a convenir en la descripcion. Es un engaño, como suele ocurrir con esos precios. He llegado a ver casas que ponian la cuota mensual de la hipoteca como precio



¿Dónde pone precio a convenir?

El precio de ese piso son 22 000 euros. Lo pone muy claro. Y como ese hay docenas en los portales inmobiliarios. Y son habitables.


----------



## Skywalker22 (21 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tu eres gilipollas y en tu casa lo saben: El tío llevaba seis putos meses intentando vender la casa. Casi me da un beso cuando le dije que se la compraba.
> Estáis tan engañados que os pensáis que las casas en España valen lo que piden por ellas.



Veo que he dado en clavo con mi apreciación.
Si tú mismo dices que la casa valía 150 mil euros, ¿qué quieres que te diga? 
Porque las casas cuesta construirlas, ¿o construyes gratis en el campo una casa de 150 m2?
Por un lado te jactas de haber comprado una casa de 150 mil euros por 80 mil, y luego te cabreas porque te dicen la verdad. Y la verdad es que eres un ser sin escrúpulos.

En cuanto a si estoy engañado o no, tal vez el engañado eres tú porque de hecho lloras porque hace meses que intentas hacerte con una casa y no lo das conseguido.

No eres más subnormal y torticero porque no entrenas.


----------



## Skywalker22 (21 May 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Ese no es el precio. Pone precio a convenir en la descripcion. Es un engaño, como suele ocurrir con esos precios. He llegado a ver casas que ponian la cuota mensual de la hipoteca como precio



Casa de dos plantas cerca de la plaza, amueblada y con buenas vistas en villamiel (Caceres). Precio a convenir.

En el anuncio de la casa, efectivamente pone "precio a convenir", y más arriba, 20 000 euros. Pero eso no significa que sea un engaño. Ponen 20 000 euros como precio orientativo y luego supongo que se puede negociar.
Pero si no quieres molestarte con esas casas, busca otras, que las hay anunciadas por 20 000 euros o por 30 000 euros y no hay precio a convenir.

Y sobre todo dejad ya de llorar por el precio de la vivienda. Hay casas por 50 000 euros en muchos pueblos de España y son perfectamente habitables.
Y pisos por 50 000 euros con garaje y ascensor.


----------



## Skywalker22 (21 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tu eres gilipollas y en tu casa lo saben: El tío llevaba seis putos meses intentando vender la casa. Casi me da un beso cuando le dije que se la compraba.
> Estáis tan engañados que os pensáis que las casas en España valen lo que piden por ellas.



No sé si eres retrasado (con perdón de los mismos, que dicho sea de paso te dan mil vueltas), o simplemente un tarado narcisista que se cree que los demás están para servirte y cumplir tus deseos o qué te pasa. Pero tú mismo te contradices cuando:

1. Por un lado sostienes que llevabas meses y meses buscando casa en España y no encontrabas nada por menos de 150 000 euros y que la gente se resiste a vender. Y, por otro:

2. Sostienes que uy, uy, que te venden casas por poco más de la mitad (los 80 000 euros de los que hablas) y encima te besan por haber hecho la venta.

¿Te aclaras? ¿La gente vende o no vende? ¿Hay casas por menos de los 150 mil de los que hablabas o no?

En cuanto a tus ínfulas, solo decirte que dime de lo que presumes y , ... Y que no me creo nada de lo que cuentas. Vives con tus padres, no tienes un chavo (no pasa nada por eso, ni es nada vergonzante pero tú lo consideras así por tu carácter narcisista) y esperabas que te regalaran una casa en algún pueblo atractivo por la jeta.


----------



## Fauna iberica (21 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Fácil. Yo te lo explico. A los paisanos no les hace falta el dinero, cobran sus 800 pavetes de pensión, multiplicado por dos, y no gastan ni 400, porque ni calefacción ponen, sólo el agua, la luz y el teléfono (obviamente no tienen Internet, salvo que sea gente joven, pero me refiero a viejos). Y ni comida compran, porque comen lo que da la tierra, como Rambo, como mucho se gastarán 40 pavos a la semana el matrimonio en comida.
> 
> Así que cualquier pareja de abuelos con 78 años tiene 200 mil euros en el banco. Repito, no les hace falta el dinero y prefieren que la casa que les sobra se caiga a cachos antes que "regalarla". Es la mentalidad en los pueblos.



Eso de que no ponen calefacción , en la España vaciada de las serranías y paramos del interior, te digo yo que sin calefacción no se puede estar, y menos unos ancianos, te mueres de frío.
Y lo se por experiencia.


----------



## Fauna iberica (21 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> En los 90 si habian casas de pueblo por 10000€ o 20000€ sin buscar mucho. Chaletes por 60000€ con su piscina
> 
> La vivienda en España es un gravísimo problema
> 
> ...



Los ocupas no son sólo por el problema de la vivienda, la inmensa mayoría son inmigrantes y etnianos, han creado auténticas mafias que han crecido como hongos ante la pasividad de los políticos de mierda que tenemos.


----------



## Fauna iberica (21 May 2022)

Pues estoy mirando casas en Argentina, en la zona de la cordillera patagonica y alucino, la mayoría no bajan de 100.000 dólares, es verdad que son casas grandes con un buen terreno, pero para los sueldos de allí, cuestan poco menos que un palacio.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (21 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Eso de que no ponen calefacción , en la España vaciada de las serranías y paramos del interior, te digo yo que sin calefacción no se puede estar, y menos unos ancianos, te mueres de frío.
> Y lo se por experiencia.



Mi abuelo dormía en pleno invierno con la ventana abierta, zona de montaña. Se murió con 90 años. Y porque el hombre empeoró muchísimo desde que murió mi abuela, si no, ése dura hasta los 100. No bebía agua, sólo vino, y desayunaba morcilla y tocino de la matanza.

Estamos hablando no ya de otra generación, sino de otra vida.


----------



## magnificent (21 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Llevo dos meses buscando alguna puta casa en algún pueblo perdido de montaña habitado por caga-corrales para relajarme cuando vengo los veranos a España. Pues es imposible encontrar nada decente que no baje de 150.000 pavos. Pero imposible: Todo son casas derroidas o gente que te quiere estafar.
> 
> Busco una casa que tenga al menos 100 metros cuadrados y algo de parcela (500M2 sería ideal) y que no esté en medio de algún secarral tipo La Sagra.
> 
> ...



Aquí te van a decir que eso es porque las.casas americanas son una mierda construidas con madera y escupitajos y que se las llevan volando los tornados, además la sanidad es mu mala y cara, etc

Por eso millones de americanos emigran a Hezpaña todos lo años en busca de oportunidades y del sueño hezpañol


----------



## Khmelnitsky (21 May 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> En Asturias hay cientos de casas a partir de 5.000 euros cerca de dos estaciones de esquí y a 30 minutos de la playa. Paisajes de flipar. Alguna hasta tiene techo y todo. Con que tenga puerta para que no entren los osos ya vale. A partir de ahí, ir arreglando poco a poco. Si solo vienes por el verano, los primeros años puedes traerte un saco de dormir.
> 
> Aquí van un montón.
> 
> ...



Que se apresuren en colárselas a alguien porque a partir de 2030 el 99% de esas ruinas ya no se podrá vender ni alquilar, como mucho tirarlas abajo y vender los solares.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (22 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Pues estoy mirando casas en Argentina, en la zona de la cordillera patagonica y alucino, la mayoría no bajan de 100.000 dólares, es verdad que son casas grandes con un buen terreno, pero para los sueldos de allí, cuestan poco menos que un palacio.



Eso es así, te lo digo yo que tengo familia allí. Un tío de mi madre compró hace 35 años una parcela rústica en Villa La Angostura, un pueblo idílico.

Y como para entonces la tierra aunque ya era cara no había tanta especulación inmobiliaria pudo construirse su chalet estilo alpino sin demasiados problemas. No sé si la vivienda está legalizada, lo que sí sé que el buenhombre está jubilado hace ya unos años y le han llegado a ofrecer 500k USD por ella y nanai, no está en venta al menos hasta que él y la mujer mueran. Total el techo no se deprecia y ellos quieren pasar sus últimos días allí.

Los hijos (primos de mi madre) viven casi todos en ese pueblo también, pero más bien en casas de pueblo y está claro que el pelotazo que dió el padre ellos no lo van a poder dar porque ya es tarde, allí vacaciona la crema y la nata argentina y guiri (cuando hacen turismo interno, claro) y todo famosete que se respete tiene su chalet con parcela con bosque y hasta vigilancia privada.

Y no estamos hablando de vivienda de lujo, será un chalet de madera de 150 m2 y una parcela con bosque de 15.000 m2 que calculo yo (la última vez que estuve fue hace 20 años).


----------



## Saluter (22 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pero si es que no tiene sentido: Entiendo que un piso en Madrid o Barcelona te cueste un huevo porque todo cristo va a trabajar y a morir de infarto allí, pero ¿En un puto pueblo de, por ejemplo la Serranía baja de Cuenca (parte de la España vaciada)? ¿cómo es posible? ¡si es que son aldeas de 200 habitantes! ¿A quien cojones se lo van a vender?



Es cierto y además no se comprende pues no es bueno ni para los vendedores ya que ¿quien se lo va a comprar a ese precio?
No se entiende lo que está pasando. O les obligan a venderlo a ese precio para joder a todos o son subnormales profundos que creen vender un palacio. O será que esos vendedores también necesitan sacar una buena cantidad de dinero con la que hacer frente al pago de alguna hipoteca de algún otro piso que acaban de comprar.

En resumen, la culpa podría tenerla el precio en general de la vivienda. Los pisos están carísimos y cuando alguien vende una casa, está tratando de cambiar una casa por otra, es decir, pagar su nuevo piso vendiendo la casa vieja. PERO ESQUE NI AUN ASI me cuadran las cuentas, pues tu no puedes vender al mismo precio que un piso recien construido una mierda de casa derroida en mitad de la nada.

EL mercado inmobiliario hay que regularlo y poner orden a estas irregularidades, tasar la vivienda, fijar unos límites. Si esos límites ya existen en algún documento, DENUNCIALOS a quienes te están tratando de estafar con precios astronómicos una casa derroida de campo. Y sino, MANIFESTACIONES FRENTE AL CONGRESO Y EN LAS CALLES POR EL TEMA DE VIVIENDA, que poquitas se ven teniendo en cuenta lo mucho que este tema nos ha arruinado la vida a todos los españoles.


----------

